# Inkheart, Masked Men and Ninja. (KakashiXOC)



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 21, 2009)

Author:Itachifan727, (Beta'd by Saphri.

*Genre: Romance, Suspense, Action*

*Rating; 16+, for violent, graphic and frightening images, some sexual material(not intercourse), suggestive themes and bad language.*

Chapter One- Ambushed


*Spoiler*: __ 



I ran, my short legs nowhere near as strong or long enough to outrun my pursuers. My breath came in shallow, ragged gasps, and my legs burned from the releasing of felsic acid in my muscles. Turning down a dark alleyway, I jumped up, my fingers barely catching the ladder that hung from the rooftops.

I kicked out, my legs flailing wildly, and I grinned as I felt one of my feet push into the face of my pursuer, hearing the crunch of cartilage and the breaking of his nose, letting a stream of blood flow forth. I reached up for another rung on the ladder, but to my surprise, my body felt like it had extra weight on it. Looking down, my eyes widened as I saw one of the men had actually got a hold on me, both of his arms tugging on my left leg, by the ankle. His grip was so strong, it felt like iron! I had to hold my breath to keep myself from crying out in pain, my hand falling as I grabbed for the second rung on the ladder and missed.

I fell on top of the man, hearing a sickening crunching noise, both of us groaning in pain; Me because I just hit my head on the metal dumpster, the sound of it still echoing in my ears, giving me a huge bump on the forehead and clouding my senses. Him: because he had just had one hundred pounds of human bone and muscle land on him from a two story fall at a velocity of at least fifty miles per hour. I climbed to my feet clumsily, my legs over taken by the dizziness, my head pounding and my senses swimming. I tried to run and swore out loud, feeling the numbness in my body as my left ankle gave way under me. Swearing again, I limped as fast as I could, my heart pounding in fear, and my forehead lathered in cold sweat, the sound of dripping drainpipes of the sewers slowly fading behind me as I tried to make my way out of the alley. _Well,_ I silently berated myself in my head, _this is what you get for not doing the smart thing and riding home with your friend. But, _a smaller and more feeble voice inside me pointed out. _how the hell was I supposed to know I would get lost? I didn't expect this at all; being chased by drunken idiots in the middle of the night. All I wanted was to go to an anime convention with my friend and buy some Naruto stuff, dammit!_


*Flashback*

'DING DONG!' The doorbell rang. I rushed to answer it, my heart nearly bursting out of my chest with anticipation. Today was the day; The day of the big Anime Con. Me and my best friend since childhood, Hatsumei Taikoo, have been excited about this convention for months now, It was supposed to be the biggest thing since sliced bread. Okay, that was a dumb analogy but you get the point... Anyway, we both decided to cosplay: Me as my favorite anime character ever from _Naruto_, Hatake Kakashi the Copy Ninja. My friend was going as the detective guy from the show _Death Note_, L, or something like that. As I pulled the door open, I smiled underneath my fake mask, amazed at how good my friend's cosplay was.

He had the hair; black as midnight,so pointed and out of control it looked like it as attacked by a hurricane. His eyes had the black eyeshadow underneath them, looking like he really hadn't slept for weeks at a time. He was even going barefoot, his bare toes poking out underneath his ruffled and light blue baggy jeans.Stepping out into the cool air, I closed the door, walking out into the evening light and falling into step beside him. Looking at him, I said

"Nice cosplay. You look awesome, better than mine, I might add!"

Grining, he replied back in his somewhat deep voice

"Yeah, well........it was a lot easier to put together than what you're wearing."

I nodded, seeing his point. Suddenly, I found myself face first on the ground, my hands burning slightly from slamming down on the sidewalk so hard. A hand on my jonin jacket pulled me back up, as I saw Taikoo's face light up in laughter. Steaming in anger, my one open eye glaring at him, I asked

"What? What's so funny?"

"Nothing, nothing...." he replied back, hiding his laughter with a cough.

"......." I was silent, my head turned away from his, my fingers pushing up my glasses to my nose Kabuto style. After a few minutes, I remarked

"How about you try seeing with one eye and a shitty one AT THAT!!?"

Taikoo's face suddenly lost all its mirth as I yelled at him, my eye staring him right in face. He looked down on the ground for a second, his face downcast. After a few minutes, he said

"That's right, I forgot. I'm sorry... I forgot that you..."

My anger was abated, at least for now, I smirked and whacked him upside the head, causing him to groan out in pain. I laughed, saying

"It's alright. I know you forget I'm disabled, Sometimes I do too..."

In my head, my anger was still fuming and I thought

Yeah, you better be sorry! Why? Why does no one understand how hard it is? It's tough enough fitting in at college as it is, being the odd one out of two kids in a school of about fifty thousand who likes anime. He's not the who gets stared at all the time by everyone else for having to use a cane, he's not the one whose...

I lost my train of thought as we approached the car. It was a 2005 truck, its white paint gleaming orange in the bright red sunlight of the evening. My friend opened the door for me, his hand guiding me so I wouldn't trip, again, over the stupid little black thing that was used as a step to get into the car--I forget its name. Climbing into the backseat, I waited for him to start the engine, knowing what was coming before he said it. Turning his head to me from the driver seat he said,

"Okay, now where would you like to go tonight, Miss Inoue? Your choufer, Taikoo, is at your service!"

"Shut up..." I mumbled ,my face turning a slight pink, not out of embarrassment but anger. Well, it's not my fault I can't drive! Yeah, did I mention I have quite the temper? Especially when someone makes fun of my disability. I glared at him one last time, then took out my journal, one that looked exactly like the real Kakashi's favorite book series, this one being _Come Come Paradise_. Okay, yeah call me a geek but what else can a girl do? I have no one to talk to at home, and if I started talking to myself, my neighbors would go call the medics and label me insane. So, I write everything in my journal, my diary of sorts, except not in English, but in Japanese. Why in Japanese, you ask? Because it would be waaay too easy for someone to read it and take it then as blackmail. Perfect plan ever, seeing as we live in a country where almost no one speaks any Japanese, they would just throw it away, thinking its garbage. 





More in next post, stupid 10K limit!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*One Anime Convention Later.......*

"Are you sure you don't a need ride home?" Taikoo asked, his face worried, watching me futilely try and read the street sign that was only one foot above my head. I nodded, saying

"Yeah, I'll be fine; its only what, ten blocks away from my house? Plus ,I need the exercise, and I haven't been... there... in a while anyways.Trust me."

"I really think you shouldn't be..." he continued, sighing, still watching me amble down the road. I looked back, yelling

"Shut up! I'll be fine, Trust me on this! I'm twenty four years old, I think I know the way to...to...that place.. by now. I can get home fine, don't you worry!"

Did I mention I'm really stubborn? Especially when it comes to things about my sight. I just can't stand it, people babying me because I'm disabled, it makes me sick! I am a fucking normal person; I just can't see well, that's all! I heard his car drive away, the engine slowly starting ,and I fumed angrily underneath my mask. Damn him for treating me like I'm less than a regular person...

*End to Flashback*


"-Haah-..-haah-......God....dammit, where the hell..-haah-.am I?" I swore, my body bent over and my hands griping tightly on my knees, nearly ripping the navy blue cloth I had used for my cosplay. _This is bad, really bad._ I thought, trying to gather my energy as I looked around, trying to find anything, or anywhere to hide from my pursuers. The alleyway I had just exited was very dark, no streetlights illuminating it, the inside of it smelling of waste and refuse from garbage cans. Hearing the footsteps of one of my pursuers start to get up, cursing in his heavy and guttural drunken voice as he did so, I panicked, my heart forcing it's way into my throat.

My legs were shaking, cold sweat was cascading down my forehead and into my eyes, intensifying the fright, if that was possible.

I limped as fast as I could, my throat seeming to dry up as I heard the scuffles of boots behind me. There was no way in hell I could out run them, even without the limp. They just didn't seem like your ordinary pair of drunks, too fast and also too clever I noted, as I saw his partner suddenly loom up in front of me, his yellow teeth and bad breath leering in my face. I wanted to vomit; It was like something dead and rotten had cralwed into his mouth and suddenly decided to drop dead right then and there! He smiled at me again, his blue eyes gleaming dangerously as he slurred in his deep voice

"And where do you think you're going, Missy?"

"I...uh...mhh.....ghh...." I stuttered, my throat constricting on itself, my fears solidifying. I had seen this on T.V. so many times before in those horror shows, some pretty girl goes out alone, in the middle of night, unprotected. Then as soon as she comes near a dark alley, she gets ambushed by some drunks. They mug her and beat her half to death, then they....then they....... my brain froze and my body locked up, my midnight blue eyes wideneing in fear. I opened my mouth to scream but no sound came out, just silence and air. I felt his dirty, hairy and sweaty hand press against my mouth and another against my chest, just underneath the semi-large bulges that were my breasts. My body started trembling, my eyes watering with sobs as I saw the man's partner, the one whom I had given a bloody nose, come up to us then, a look of hatred in his coal black eyes.

He walked up to me, so close that he was only a few inches away from my masked face. Grinning mischievously, the mugger punched me in the face, causing my head to snap backwards, my glasses sliding down my face onto the black pavement and blood to flow down my own nose. I only saw stars, my neck craned up towards the sky, as I heard him remark

"There. Now we're even."

Trying to control my shuddering breaths and panicked heartrate, I weakly manged to croak out

"Good. N-now can you p-please let me g-go? I-i have to s-see my mother before it gets too l-late."

I heard him cackle, the sound reminding me of a cat coughing up a hairball, then he mocked me, replying

"Aww, the little baby wants to go see her mommy, does she? 'Mommy would protect me from these bad men'. Well, guess what kid, your mom ain't here!"

I started to feel tears flow down from my eyes, as the statement was pretty accurate; My Mom was no longer on this Earth, though I highly doubt he knew his words hit home. I didn't have much time to cry though, as I was forcibly pushed into the ground by the pair of hands holding me. I tried to let out a scream, to call out for anything or anyone to get me out of this horrible predicament, but I was cut off as my mouth was again clamped shut by the brown haired man's hand. I felt the cloth coveing my face come off, and smelled the pungent scent of alcohol as I heard the man above me remark,

"Well,well,well.....this one's not such a bad catch is she? Hey, Kabuto, come look at this one! She really somethin', ani't she?"

"Hmm....? Lemme see." The man named Kabuto remarked, walking over to take a look. He whistled, then traced his left index finger around the base of my mouth and chin, his eyes shining evilly. He chuckled,

"This one is different. Very pretty compared to the other trash we get around here. Not a mark on her either, except for-Ooohh, what's this?"

He traced his finger down my neck, where there was a small scar about three inches long, trailing from the base of my chin to down near my throat. I shuddered at his touch, it felt like a snake was crawling on my neck, and I also noticed something else. This one, unlike his stupid drunk partner, did not have the stench of alcohol coming from his mouth. I screamed one final time, this one only lasting for six seconds, hoping someone would hear it, when I felt the man called Kabuto bring his foot down on my chest. Hard. I coughed up blood, the stuff dribbling down my chin and onto my neck, as I resisted the urge to cry out in pain. Surely that would bring me an even worse punishment! The big man on top of me just leered at me, his face breaking into an expression of utmost glee as he said

"Well, I think we've wasted enough time already......."

I couldn't hear the rest of his sentence or the implications behind it, as the darkness consumed me as I began to pass out.

End to Chapter One


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 22, 2009)

Chapter Two- The Rescuer


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Phew, finally finished for today!" i sighed, looking at the mountain of completed paperwork on my desk. Looking at my watch, I sighed, seeing as the time was now 10:30 at night. Well, at least I get overtime for this, right? I thought to myself. Getting up, I pushed my chair in my desk, walking over to the small mirror I had hanging on the wall of my workspace. _I don't look THAT odd, do I? Not as odd as I did three years ago, at least!_ I thought to myself, examining my body in the mirror. The clothes I had on were a pair of black dress pants, with a white shirt, a gold police badge with my new identity and my current rank; Investigator pinned on it, with a red tie. My shoes were black with my pants, belted: A holster, holding a loaded pistol, handcuffs, pepper spray, and my cell phone. As well as those things, I also had a cloth around my face, tied in the back by a single knot, leaving my corded neck muscles exposed. I had inverted my headband, so that only the cloth part sticks out and not the silver glint of the metal. I had managed to get away with the face mask and headband by telling my employer that I had a childhood accident that made me lose my eye. After that, they didn't pressure me anymore about it. As for the mask, let's just say I have terrible allergies and it would be a big risk if I took it off. My hair was different as well, falling in front of my face and down the back of my neck, instead of up straight like a bunch of spikes. This was one thing my employer, the chief of police, could not let me worm my way around.

Why would I work as a police officer, you ask? Simple; It was the closest job that I could find that was similar to my last occupation.
It pays very well, I get to stay in shape, and I get to help people. Usually, ordinary people would have to work for years and years on end to get the kind of promotion I had in three years, but I was different, and they knew it. But in order to live in this world, I had to adapt. It seems people in this world do not tolerate constant laziness ,as I had found out my first year here, getting fired from my other job because of my tardy habits, which I no longer have anymore. I usually crack the most toughest of cases in a week, espically with the odd technology they have here. I mean, really! Fingerprint tracking, DNA sampling, facial reconstruction, computers that have people's names and info stored in them and a whole bunch of other stuff that would certainly make our lives as ninja a heck of a lot easier, I know for sure! Taking out my key, I locked the door to my office, nodding and waving goodbye to a few of my co-horts who were still working. Hands in my pockets, I strolled down the hallway, the hardwood floor seeming to reflect more than just my image as I waited for the elevator.

Waiting in the elevator, I absent mindedly pressed the First floor button, my mind thinking about my apartment here and what I would do after I got out of the office.  I snapped out of my thoughts as I heard the chime of the elevator, and saw the doors slide open, into the parking lot. Approaching my car, a black, stylish, and don't forget expensive as hell, sports car that cost me about 100,000 ryou or $10,000 dollars in this world. Like I said, my work pays well, very well! Getting into the vehicle, I turned the key into the ignition. I almost jumped about ten feet in the air when the engine started and the thing roared to life.  Even after three years, these things still scare me half to death! Putting the car into 'Drive" I tried to make my way out of the parking lot as best I could, nearly crashing into one other car, before I finally made it out onto the road.

 After having been on the road for a while, my thoughts began to drift. I thought about home and all the people and friends that I had so suddenly left behind. It wasn't my choice to come here, I would have gladly given up everything I had to stop the homesickness that pierced my heart, but I didn't mind it much here either. After being here for a few years, I was glad I had a chance to see what other people's lives were like, outside of one I was comfortably familiar with.. But still......how was everyone back home? Did Guy, Asuma, or Kurenai even know of my disappearance? Probably, but I bet Sarutobi would have kept it hushed up pretty good by now. That made me think; What about the time differences between these places? I was here for three years according to this calendar, but how long was it back home? A few months, weeks or even decades? Were any of the people I even knew still alive or had they all died before me, leaving me behind? Thoughts like these squirmed their way into my consciousness ,bringing feelings that confused and saddened me. 

I was so wrapped in my thoughts that I did not even notice the obstruction in the road until it was too late. Swearing profusely, at both myself for being careless and for whomever had done this, I slammed on the brakes of my car, the tires leaving black skid marks on the paved road. The car ground to halt, jolting my neck as the car almost smashed into the object in the road. A feeling of unease permeated my stomach and made my blood run cold. I sighed outwardly, flash light in hand. I wander towards the front of the car to discover the obstruction is nothing more than a white back pack. Bending down and examining the bag, I saw that it had words on it in big bold letters. They said "Colorado Anime Convention 2009". Anime....Well, let's just say when I first came here, it was still pretty damn shocking to learn one day, while I was in bookstore, browsing for some new reading material, that I was some old guy in a Japanese comic book. It still kinda fazes me a bit when I go to these things every year, as a security guard, and I see people dressed up like me. Peering into the bag, I saw various anime objects, stuffed plush toys, music CD's, clothing, even posters, rolled up in their cases, everything untouched. I also noticed, near the alleyway to my left, what looked like a discarded pair of shoes and pants, covered what looked like blood. The pants reminded me of the ones on my old jonin uniform, with the same shuriken strap and tape, along with the navy blue sandals. The smell of blood in the air was very pungent and fresh, too. _Oh, geez another Kakashi cosplayer....why must I have so many fans?_


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_This isn't right....._. I thought to myself, confused. _I don't like this feeling at all. Not one bit._ My hand instinctively went to the holster on my belt. Hell, being an Investigator , I had never used the thing on a person before, but we had been trained to learn how to shoot with it. My skills were quite good, though I was, at the moment, having trouble learning how to reload the damn thing fast enough to not get shot. Just then, I heard a piercing scream, a woman's scream, come from the alleyway to my left. Adrenaline rushing through my veins at that sound, I backed up against the wall, my gun, cocked and ready, held in my right hand, the flashlight having been switched to my left. My breathing calm and even, I thought about my options. Jumping in there would be bad, considering I don't know how many I'm facing or how strong they are.Plus, they have a hostage and they could use that to their advantage. But if I don't act... I swore inside my head, wishing I had brought my police radio with me. Being able to call help from HQ would be a great idea right now. Another one of the woman's screams pierced the air, this one suddenly cut off.

_C'mon, you can do it! She needs you right now, you're her only hope! Even if you can't use ninjutsu or your Sharingan, you still have you wit and Taijutsu skills to depend on._ I thought, clawing desperately in my mind for that much needed focus. After taking a steadying breath, I jumped out, just in time to see a man, his back turned to me, leaning over the prone form of a girl who I thought looked very familiar, but I could not place where I had seen her before. I charged toward him, a mix of anger and determination burning brightly in my eyes. Using my inhuman speed, I quickly dropped the man with a chop to the neck, catching him before he fell onto the poor girl. I laid him down on the ground, studying his face very carefully, for I had seen it come up in some of my other cases before. His name was Goei Jyuu, a rapist and drunkard, who was notoriously known for ambushing young, pretty women. As he stirred to consciousness, I grabbed him by the scruff of his open blue shirt, the smell of alcohol making me feel sick. I have never had much of a tolerance for the stuff, there's just something about it that I don't like... I slammed him the against the wall forcefully, drawing a groan of protest from the man. Holding my pistol up to his temple, my other hand, now devoid of the flashlight, harshly pressing him up against the wall. My face up next the man's face which was turned sideways, I gave him the most loathing glare I could, as I said

"Mr.Goei, I am Ushida Ito, a detective on the Colorado Police Force. I am arresting you on suspicion of First Degree assault and rape. You have the right to remain silent, anything you do say can be used against you in the court of law. Try anything funny, and I will forced to kill you. Do you have any last words?"

He chuckled at my words, saying

"You fool....do ya' think that this was any ordinary assault?"

My expression turned to one of suspicion, as I replied

"What? What do you mean?"

Hearing footsteps behind me, I turned my head around just an inch, so that I could still look at Goei and focus on whatever was coming at the same time. As the figure stepped out of the shadows where he had been hiding, my eyes widened in recognition. Venom in my usually calm and emotionless voice, I said

"Kabuto. What is a scumbag like you doing here?"


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He chuckled, pushing his glasses up to his face as he replied

"Me? Oh, nothing... I just wanted to check up on some... things. I didn't expect to find you here either. Although I should have guessed that you'd become a police officer,or something similar, knowing your appetite for heroism."

Looking back to the man I was apprehending, then back at Kabuto, I thought He said that this was a planned assault. _Do they want this girl for some reason? I wish I knew where I had seen her before, that would certainly help solve things a little faster. Damn... I REALLY wish I gotten my police radio now, but wait...! I still have my cell phone, if I could just reach that..._

I quickly took my phone out of my pocket, trying to dial the chief of police, as I knew he would still be there. He liked to work until late at night, even later than me. Kabuto must have guessed what I was going to do, as he quickly took out a kunai and threw it at my left hand. Not sure what to do, as I had no intention of letting Goei go, I froze, my brain locking up for a second as I thought. _If this was the ninja world, I could just have Goei take the hit, and leave him for dead. But this world is different I can't just throw lives away...And if I dodge, one of them can go after her, damn it!!_ I resisted the urge to scream out in pain as the kunai buried its way deep into my arm, going through the muscle and tendons, making me drop the phone the ground, still open with the chief's number on it, his voice muffled by the sound of my heart beating in my throat. My left arm fell at my side, limp and now useless to me.Goei used this chance to break free of my grip, knocking the gun out of my hand and punching me in the stomach, sending me flying, crashing into the gate at the end of alley, and landing face first on top of the beaten and half naked girl a few feet away from where I had originally stood. Through half-lidded eyes I watched Kabuto crush the phone beneath his foot, and then pick up the gun I had dropped, cocking it towards me.

Groaning in pain, my head aching slightly from the harsh impact, I lay there on the ground, my vision blurry and my head dizzy. My hitai-ate had fallen off my head, landing on the bloody pavement a few feet away from where I was laying. Hearing the click of a gun being reloaded, I swore under my breath, shaking my head to clear my dizziness. Ignoring the fact that she was scantily clothed, saving my fantasies for a less serious time and place, I grabbed her around her waist, being careful not to touch anything I shouldn't, holding her protectively against my body. I screamed out in anguish as I felt the piercing pain of a bullet go underneath my left shoulder blade. Shaking, my whole body wracked with anguish, I listened for any more gunfire, but there was none, for the moment anyway.

Lifting my head up so that it was off the pavement, I stared at the girl, sweat on her forehead and tears running down her beaten and bruised face. She had a thin and delicate nose, that was bleeding a little from the left nostril, and a curved pink mouth and chin, both covered in blood that went down to her neck. Her skin was slightly pale and clammy, and a little cold as well. Averting my eyes as I passed her breasts, my face turning slightly pinkish, I saw that she had black and blue bruises all over body. My eyes went back to her chest, my face turning from pink to a red now, noticing that something was off. One of her straps had come slightly undone, showing off parts of her cleavage. Composing myself, and taking steady breaths, I gently replaced the strap and nestled it on her shoulder, my left hand shaking slightly. Her eyes shot open wide at my touch, her body shaking in pure fear as she finally resumed consciousness. She opened her mouth to scream, but I put my hand over her mouth gently, trying to show my good intentions, my eye betraying my calm voice as I said

"Don't worry. I'm not going to hurt you, I promise. I'm with the police! Please calm down, it'll be alright." showing her the golden badge that was on my belt. She visibly relaxed at that, nodding, my hand slowly moving away from her mouth. Her midnight blue eyes were wide in fear, the veins poking out at some points on her temples. She kept both of her eyes locked onto mine as she said

"Thank you. I-i heard you come, just in time, too. I-if you hadn't gotten here w-when you did, I-i think he would have....done i-it."

"Well, at least that's one good thing..." I mumbled, trying to think of way out of our predicament. I had no time to contemplate anything, however, as I felt my gun against my back, between my shoulder blades. Letting go of the girl and flipping my head around to face Kabuto, I said

"What do you want with the girl? She's a gift for Orochimaru, I presume?"

Kabuto didn't answer me just then, aiming the gun at my chest. Smiling that sadistic grin beneath his glasses, he said

"Why should I answer someone who's going to be dead?" pulling the trigger. I screamed out in agony, my world slowly fading to one of red and black, as I lay there, dying, my lifeblood flowing out onto the pavement, to touch the young woman's feet. My vision getting blurry, and the pain in my chest intense, I watched the girl with half lidded eyes as she crawled over to me, trying to stem the blood flow with her fingers. Cursing, her hand covered in blood, she grabbed my hitai-ate a few feet away, ripping some pieces and stuffing them into the bullet holes, bringing me some release from the pain that was trying to envelope me. My vision clearing and the pain dulling a little, I saw her kick Kabuto in the crotch with her good leg, sending him flying into the big chested drunk that was his partner. Hope fluttered in my dying heart as I heard the roar of police sirens and an ambulance, their red and blue lights illuminating the dark and dreary alleyway.

I heard a sound that was like the poof of a clone, followed by exclamations and curses from the police, and knew Kabuto had gotten away. My breathing heavy and labored in my lungs and ears, I watched the police chief, followed by some medics came over to where we were lying. The girl nearly jumped up at seeing the chief, exclaiming

"Daddy!" And wrapping him an in tight hug, which he returned tenfold. Shock passed through my system as I was being carried away on a stretcher by the medics, thinking _The police chief's daughter!? Well, they do look alike, I guess._ I hissed in pain as I felt the medics stab a needle into my right arm, injecting my bloodstream with an IV. Suddenly, I felt sleep take over my body, the pain drifting away to someplace else, my vision blackening as I passed out. 

End to Chapter Two


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, damn straight. A good kick in the balls gets you out of everything!! YEAH!!

I likes it!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 22, 2009)

Of course,hehehe....That's their one weak spot! Thanks!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 23, 2009)

OW! That made _me_ cringe. Another nice FF IF727.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hehe....thanks! Hopefully I'll have ch3 up by this week, I'm almost done and I need my beta to clean it up for me.

Won't be chapters out for another week as I'm going on vacation, sorry.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chapter Three- Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Nnnnngh......." I opened my eyes slowly, then quickly shut them again as I was attacked by a fierce, white brightness. Squinting into the horrific glare I let my eyes slowly adjust to the light as I looked about my surroundings, wanting to figure out where I was. It soon became obvious that I was in hospital, a doctor and two nurses standing by my bedside. Or. what I guessed were nurses anyway, the three looking more like blobs of white fuzz to my bad vision.I heard a voice to my right, recognizing it as my fathers I hear him say..

"Will she be alright? Is she.......?"

 Lowering the clipboard, the doctor looked towards my father and replied...

"She'll be fine, with the amount of rest she's had already. And I assure you she isn't pregnant. We would like to keep her in for a few more days just for observational purposes but it shouldn't be long before she's able to go home"

My father nodded, his black hair gleaming in the light as he turned towards the bed next to me, staring at the patient that lay there. My eyes widened as I saw it was the detective, Mr.Ito, that had rescued me the other day, or days, since I recalled something the doctor said about me being here for quite some time. He was hooked up to various life support machines, his breathing shallow and his face covered by the blue mask he wore, on top of it a breathing respirator. His skin was pale and sickly looking, his eyes closed underneath that tangle of silver hair, which I found odd for someone so young. I know this must sound really dumb... but he looked a little like an anime character. Actually he looked a lot like Kakashi Hatake... yeah... that is dumb.

_He couldn't be! I'm just being silly. Probably the pain meds. messing with my brain._ The thought made me giggle as I sat chuckling to myself beneath the covers of my bed.My father saw this, and he said

"So, finally awake, eh? How're ya feelin' kido?"

"MMmmm.....Fine, but just a little drowsy....." I replied, ending on a huge yawn. Turning my head towards where Mr.Ito was lying, I asked

"He's gonna be okay, right? No permanent damage or anything?"

The doctor nodded, strolling over to the check the life support strapped on Mr.Ito's right arm. He said

"He'll be fine, don't worry. Although he'll be a little weak for a while and should get some time off, no more of this policing stuff! For at least a couple weeks anyway."

My father nodded, staring at me. I felt an odd feeling in my stomach well up at the doctor's words, though I didn't know why. I attributed it to the fact that Mr.Ito saved my life, and pureness, so naturally I would feel ashamed if he died because of me. Turning my head towards my father, I asked

"So...you did get......who did this, right?" 

He nodded, his face determined and his dark blue eyes steely underneath his horn rimmed glasses as he said

"Yup. He will be put on trial as soon as both you and Mr.Ito,are fit to go into court."

I shivered, my eyes wide as I said

"G-go to court? To testify?"

Putting a hand on my shoulder, my old man laughed, replying

"Don't worry kiddo, you'll be fine! It's all just reading off of a slip of paper, you won't mess up."

Laughing nervously, I said

"R-really? T-that's good." trying to control the sick feelings in my stomach. I bet you're confused, right? Well, how about I spell it out for you. I HATE giving speeches, absolutley HATE them. Talking with one or two people at a time I'm fine with, but if it gets any bigger than that, like ten or more, I start to freeze up. And I mean FREEZE, badly. I just stand there, doing nothing, and looking like a complete idiot. My father got up from his seat then, saying

"Okay, kiddo, I've stayed as long as I could but now I've got to get going. See ya' later!" giving me a quick peck on the forehead before walking out of the door and our room. The doctor followed suit, saying

"Please don't try and get out of bed yet. Also, if you need anything just press the button next to your bedside, that'll call a nurse to your room right away."

I nodded, asking

"What about if something happens to Mr.Ito, here? I don't think he'd be able to--"

"He'll be just fine. Someone will be round in about an hour to check up on you. Okay?"

I nodded, sighing as the doctor shut the door, leaving me by myself. Well, not really, but with Mr.Ito in a coma I don't really have anyone to talk to. Ignoring the doctor's orders, I slid my left foot out of the holster it was currently resting in, letting it lie on the bed,. Stretching my right arm, I grabbed my crutches and sat on the edge of the bed, staring at my companion, if he could be called that, across from me. I felt pangs of guilt as I looked at him. He looked so frail and weak! It reminded me of when my mother had died, in a hospital just like this, two years ago. Shaking the dark thoughts out of my head, I stood up, using the crutches for support, and slowly hobbled over to his bedside, being careful not to trip over any of the wires surrounding his bed.

I watched the rise and fall of his chest, my face downcast, as feelings of guilt and sadness assaulted me. As i scan his face I feel the tears flood my eyes, my vision becoming blurred as I fought against the guilt boiling in my stomach. 

I mumbled

"You didn't have to do this for me, you know? Why, why did you help? You don't even know me and yet...."

I felt the tears flow down my face, my body shaking as I cried out,

"You idiot! You should have minded your own business, damn you!" wiping the tears with my good hand, I studied his face one last time, confused. His right eye was open, staring at me intently, with something that looked like a mixture of pity and maybe sympathy? I turned my back to him, saying

"I don't need, nor want your pity. Leave me alone!"

I heard something that sounded like a sigh come from the breathing mask on his face. I limped back to bed, putting my crutches by my bedside. I thought This is going to be a long 'few' days.......

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

"Kabuto, you're late." I hissed, my yellow, snake-esk eyes narrowing at my right hand man. He was right by my side in an instant, bowing as he said

"I am very sorry Lord Orochimaru. We had some...difficulty in acquiescing your prize."

"WHAT!?" I bellowed, my hands griping the edges of my chair behind my desk, my temples throbbing. Hearing a chuckle come from the side of my desk, I stared, waiting for the man to show himself. His flawless, pearl white teeth grinning his stupid inane smile, he stepped forward into the light. The fashions in the ninja world were odd, but I don't think anyone in my world could have come up with the horrible tastes that this man had for clothing. It made me want to gag, just by looking at him! He was wearing a tye dye shirt with plaid red pants that slipped beneath his stomach,  exposing his midriff. He had some golden teeth in his mouth, along with a piercing in his nose, under the right nostril. His hair was spiked upwards and black, but dyed a midnight blue in some places, which even I found odd. His right hand held a book, a blue book, which he was quickly flipping the pages, apparently looking for something. He stopped flipping the pages for a moment, and looked up in my direction, saying

"I think I have almost figured out how to send you back home. It shouldn''t take more than a few days, Lord Orochimaru."

"Good." I replied back, my face lighting up in a sinister sneer. I continued, folding my hands in front of me as I said,

"But we need the girl first, as well as the Copy Ninja! Without the girl, my plan cannot succeed! I've waited two years for this and I will not be denied now!!"

"Your plan...?" the man asked, his face buried in his book.

"Yes, I would have done it two years ago, but I had a small problem, thanks to that woman. But now I have rethought it and its perfect! I will use the girl to get me all the files on the secret police force, then...Then I will use that information to slowly eliminate them one by one! Bwahahahaha!!"

I said, ending in a manicle cackle that echoed around the room.

"And no one, not even that old fool Sarutobi, can stop me!!"

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

The days in the hospital were very boring and uneventful, though I did learn a little about Mr.Ito. After he was well enough to be taken off the life support. We would talk and to pass the time, sharing small things, like hobbies, favorite foods, and etc. Well, it was mainly me who shared things, he just listened, nodding his head and giving these weird smiles with his one eye. One day, I was sitting at the side of his bed, Mr.Ito laying down right next to me. I asked him

"So, will your hair dye wear out?"

He looked at me incredulously, replying in that drowsy voice of his

"Huh? Hair dye? You think I dye my hair?"

"Well... your not old enough to have grey hair, mister."

"Ha ha!! I'll have you know it's silver, not grey. I take after my dad in the hair department."

"Seriously!?" I stuttered, for he couldn't be telling the truth.

He nodded, saying

"Yes, it really is silver. What? Is it THAT uncommon?"

"Yeah, kinda!" I answerd, chuckling a little. "You kinda look like the guy in this book!"

I said, pulling out _Naruto manga vol.3_ I was reading and handing it to him. He stared at the cover for a few moments, wide eyed and possibly gaping beneath his mask, it was kinda hard to tell....After taking a deep breath, he whispered something I couldn't hear. I asked him to repeat it again, and he did saying

"Look, I'm sure you're not going to believe me about this,but......."

I moved closer to him, waiting for him to continue, as he took a deep breath. Looking me straight in the eye he said


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"I AM the person in that book. I AM Kakashi Hatake."

I just stared at him for a second. This guy... is a total head case. Then not able to contain it any longer, I laughed so hard that I nearly fell off of the bed, holding my sides because it hurt so much. Taking deep breaths to control myself, I said

"No, no way! Nice joke, Mr.Ito but that's not......."

He stopped me in mid sentence, his right hand upraised. He got up into a sitting position, grunting with the effort, then turned his head at me. He said

"I am NOT lying, whatever you may think. Here, let me show you......"

taking his right hand and putting it over the white cloth that covered his left eye. Uncovering the cloth, I gasped, seeing a scar that ran from his eyebrow to the hem of his blue mask. That wasn't the thing that really fazed me though, the real thing was the eye. I had seen some pretty good Sharingan contacts on the internet and at cosplays, but this....was almost unreal! As I stared into it, I felt an overpowering urge to fall alseep right there, though I had just gotten up a couple hours ago.I yawned, my vision blurred a little and I fell forward, almost landing on top of the man who claimed to be Kakashi Hatake. Luckily his arms caught me, bringing me so close to his masked face that the tips of our noses were touching. Staring him straight in the eyes, I said

"I believe you now." and just continued to stare into his eyes, They were strangely beautiful. Like stones set in an expensive ring. The right one, so dark, like obsidian. I felt as though I could simply fall into it. The other, like a flawed ruby. The clefts of the iris swirling lazily in it's socket was hypnotizing. He had beautiful eyes. I felt my face flush with emotion. He had the most beautiful eyes! And if he would just take off that mask, I bet he had a face to match. I found that I suddenly wanted to kiss him, mask or not!  I inched closer, puckering my lips like I how they do it in the movies and on TV, hoping to get a reaction from him. He guessed what I was going to do however, and he smiled one of those strange eye smiles, pushing his head away from mine. He said

"No." I glared at him, my eyes starting to tear. Pouting I asked

"Why not?"

He chuckled softly, saying

"Miss Inoue, you have just been through a truly frightening experience! No doubt it has left you a little.......confused, so to speak."

My eyes narrowed at him, but he continued  

"You must be feeling so many things right now, depression,anger,shock,  I bet your hormones can't take it. You THINK you may want me, but what if its just your hormones forcing you to do it?"

My visage softened as I took in what he was saying. I said

"So....you think I may be under a lot of stress because of this incident and my hormones are acting wacky because of it?"

"Yes, I believe so."

I nodded, grabbing my crutches and hobbling back towards my bed. I said

"You know, it kind of makes sense, now that I think about it. Thank you. And.I'm sorry I tried to do that to you."

He grinned underneath his mask, replying

"Don't worry. I understand you completely; It's alright."


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 3, 2009)

Chapter Four- Justice Has Been Served?


*Spoiler*: __ 



"The minute I get out of the hospital and now I have to testify in court......I was really looking forward to spending a nice, quiet day at home,but duty is duty." I complained, stepping out of my car and walking towards the courthouse.

It had been a couple days since I was discharged from hospital, and I was really looking forward to just relaxing at home, not having to worry about doing paperwork and filing case reports. But today I had to go and testify in court about the incident a week ago, the one about Miss Inoue.
Walking up the steps to the courthouse I saw her a few feet away, dressed in a white shirt and black dress pants, a metal cane in her right hand, slowly and carefully trying to climb up the steps. She turned her head in my direction, then her face went pink as she saw me. I waved and smiled back, which caused her to turn an even deeper shade of red. She turned her head away from me, seeming to be embarrassed.

Then she began climbing the steps with a sudden ferocity and speed which shocked me. Surely she's not still embarrassed about that small thing in the hospital? Yeah, looks like it. She must want to put some distance between us after that... I thought, amused.
I kept walking, trying to ignore her, as she would probably want me to. My thoughts then drifted back to the time in the hospital, when I had shown her my Sharingan. I had been feeling a little confused since that day. The Sharingan hadn't been activating the way it should have done since I arrived in this world.

I don't even have the ability to hypnotize people, or even copy movements, which I had grown used to by now. But that day, it worked perfectly on Miss Inoue for some odd reason. It never worked at all when I had tried it before, when I had first come here; Hell, I haven't been able to sense any chakra at all, never mind my own, in three years! But I sensed my chakra perfectly when she was with me, I don't understand it...But while I was with her ,she did seem to give off a certain "flow" of energy.But that would be... impossible! I've seen her try and perform ninjutsu once or twice and nothing at all comes up, not even a puff of smoke! So, what could it be?
My train of thought was interrupted by a shrill cry to the side of me.

Looking over, I saw Miss Inoue tumbling backwards down the third flight of steps, her metal cane bouncing out of her hand to roll a few feet away. Thankfully there was no else in the immediate vicinity, so I used my super speed to catch Miss Inoue before her head had the chance to smash into the grey pavement, my arms balancing her so she could stand upright. Smiling I said,

"You should try and take the steps one at a time, don't go so fast either. You could have really hurt yourself."

She turned her head in my direction, blushing furiously as she stuttered out,

"T-thank you. I'll.....I'll t-try and take your a-advice."

Picking up her cane and heading up the steps again. I followed behind her, just in case she tripped again. We made it to the courthouse doors without any more incidents, though I could hear people pointing and speaking about Miss Inoue's 'accident', words like "klutz", "blind fool" and "reckless" reaching my ears as we walked into the courthouse, while some others shook their heads and mumbled with pity for Miss Inoue's fall. I shot one of the offenders a hostile glare, letting the rage I felt pour into my stare. The poor woman is disabled, darn it! It's not her fault she was born that way... thoughts like these filled my head and my heart began to bleed with pity for the poor girl in front of me.

Her head dropped as we passed them by, looking down at her shoes as we went to take our seats next to our lawyer, who was shuffling papers on the desk in front of him. As I laid eyes on him, he was the oddest looking lawyer I had seen! He looked even younger than we did, at least nineteen or twenty and had the craziest hairdo. And I thought mine was crazy; His could walk all over mine. Though it didn't have that silver sheen that mine had, it was more black, like Miss Inoue's. His eyes were coal black and had heavy dark circles hanging beneath them giving me the impression that he hadn't slept for quite some time.

And his outfit! Most men would wear suits to this type of occasion, but he wore just blue baggy jeans and a white, long sleeved shirt. The guy wasn't even wearing shoes, for Buddha's sake, and he sat in his chair like a child would, all stooped over, his knees nearer to his head, and his toes wriggling while he sat, a look of utmost concentration plastered on his tired face. The judge didn't seem to mind though, since he said nothing about it. My lawyer turned to face me, his eyes boring into mine, as if he could see inside me, as he said

Hello Mr.Hatake. I am your lawyer for this case. You can call me...."L"."

"L"? So this the real "L"? And how the hell did he know my name?!?!

I replied back, staring at him warily

"Nice to finally see your face "L", but how did you.......?"

"Figure out your identity? I know a lot about you, more than you think, Mr.Hatake, or should I say, Mr.Ito?"

I was about to ask him another question, but then the judge banged his gavel on his desk, proclaiming

"I now declare the case of the defendant, Goei Jyuu and his lawyer Mr.Ortaba vs. the prosecution, Miss Inoue, Mr.Ito and their lawyer, L, open! Now prosecutor,please state your charges against the defendant."

L, holding some papers in his small hands, stood up in front of the crowd and jury. In a calm and clear voice he said

"Your honor, I would like to state that the defendant, Goei Jyuu, was charged on the Fifth of March by one Ushida Ito of drunk and disorderly conduct, as well as the assault and rape of one Miss Inoue Kagayaki at precisely 10:45 PM. Mr.Jyuu was then taken into custody by Inoue Nasake, chief of the Colorado Police Force."

The judge nodded as he digested the information. Turning to the defendant, he asked

"Now, would your lawyer have any claims that would suggest that Mr.Jyuu was not there at the time of the incident? Anything at all?"

I watched silently as Mr.Ortaba stood up, looking more presentable in his clean black suit than L. Something struck some chords of familiarity within me as I heard Mr.Ortaba speak, but I dismissed it as just my imagination. Turning his head to face the judge, Mr.Ortaba said

"Your Honor, I can most definitely attest to my clients whereabouts on that specific evening. And, I have a witness who was there with him during the alleged 'rape' of Miss Inoue. If you would allow me to present my clients alibi......"

motioning for the judge, who gave his approval, responding

"Of course. Bring the witness up to the bench."

One of men stood up from the crowd, and started to walk towards the judge's stand. I gasped as I saw the silver hair and sinister smirk of Yakushi Kabuto as he sat down on the chair to the witness' seat. L noticed my reaction and he said

"What's wrong, Mr.Ito? You seem a little concerned. Do you know the witness?"

I nodded slowly, my throat too dry to speak as I considered the implications of this revelation. If Kabuto is a witness, then that must mean...I hope L is as good a lawyer as he is a detective! Speaking of that, why is L a lawyer in the first place? Seems really out of character for him... I thought to myself, my forehead beginning to get sweaty. Of course L has helped us out with a few cases in the last few months, and he is good at his job. But still, L as a lawyer... I have my doubts. Walking up to the bench Mr.Ortaba looked at Kabuto, asking

"Mr.Yoruba, were you with Mr.Goei on the night in question?"

"Yes, I was. We were at a bar, having a few drinks and having a good time."

"And did Mr.Goei come into contact with Miss Inoue on that day?"

"Yes, he did."

"Were you with him when Mr.Goei allegedly raped Miss Inoue?"

"No, I was not, sir."

"So, where were you at precisely 10:30 pm on the alledged evenning?"

Kabuto grinnined evilly in my direction as he said

"I was at home, watching the local news, sir."

I shot him a murderous glare, my eye radiating with hatred as I looked him in the eye. That sneaky bastard......

"Alright, you may sit down now Mr.Yoruba."

 Turning to the jury, Mr.Ortaba said

"I think that's---"

L stood up then, shouting

"Objection, Your Honor!! That wasn't even a real testimony, Your Honor. It sounded like it was rehearsed at best. I object."

The judge banged his gavel down on the table, proclaiming

"Mr.L! You have no right to claim anything of the sort. I myself find Mr.Yoruba's testimony satisfactory. Objection denied."


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Turning to the judge, L stood up and said

"Your Honor, I now my present my witness, Inoue Kagayaki."

Turning towards Miss Inoue I watched the color drain from her skin as she walked up to the witnesses bench, her hands shaky and her forehead glistening with sweat. Her eyes flickered nervously back and forth as she looked around the room for a moment. L asked

"Miss Inoue what were you doing on the night in question?"

She turned ever paler still, her whole body trembling as she stuttered out

"I-i was g-going to... t-to... I-I... was going t-to visit my mother."

"Alright, and when did you encounter Mr.Goei?"

"Uhh.ummh... I-I d-d-d-don't really r-r-remember. All I-i-i know is t-t-that it was d-dark and I-I was in an a-a-a-alley."

"Hmm... Can you see him in this room? If you can, please point to him for me."

Her finger shakily trailed around the room, and stopped when it was to the left of Mr.Ortaba. It was on Mr.Goei, and I saw her face wince in an expression of something between pain and despair as she locked eyes with the man and said

"T-there. That one, next to the p-p-pale skinned lawyer."

"Okay, then... Tell the court what happened after you saw him."

"W-w-well, he p-pushed me to the g-g-ground..and t-t-tthen..a-and then... I don't remember. But I do remember M-mm-r.Ito w-was lying o-on the g-ground, b-bleeding and M-m-mr.Yoruba had a g-gun to his chest. T-that's all I-i can remember....."

"Okay, Miss Inoue, I have no further questions."

I heard her sigh as she walked down from the witness chair and took her seat beside L. She was still shaky and her eyes were slowly starting to form tears. She was probably worried that her statement wasn't enough. Well, she had been through hell in the past two days, I'm sure her mind blocked out most of what happened so she wouldn't go insane. Next thing I knew, I was called up to the chair and was giving my testimony. I was asked various questions, simliar to ones Inoue and Goei had been through. L looked me in the eye as he asked

"Mr.Ito, can you explain to the court how you encountered Miss Inoue?"

"i was driving home from a long day at work. I saw a backpack on the side of road, near an alleyway, along with some clothes stained in blood. Going to investigate, I saw Mr.Goei bending over Miss Inoue. She was in a bad way and her clothes were torn. She had been badly beaten."

"What happened next?"

"I held out my gun, pinned Mr.Goei against the wall and... and..." I was reluctant to tell this part, for I did not want to reveal my true identity to the rest of the court. Plus, there were some other surprising revelations that I couldn't afford to reveal, concerning Orochimaru and Kabuto. I continued, my voice steady as I said

"I don't remember much after that, although I was tackled to the ground at gun point with my own gun. Also, there was this other man there with Mr.Goei, who said something about his employer wanting the girl for certain reasons. I never found out why he wanted Miss Inoue though."

"Alright, that should be good. No further questions your Honour."

I slowly walked back to my seat and smiled at Miss Inoue as I passed by her. I heard the judge slowly go over the evidence L presented to him, but I wasn't paying much attention to that. She smiled back, the color returning to her face, which was now slightly pink, and the tears now gone from her eyes. As I sat down, she turned my way, she leaned over from where was L was sitting between us and mouthed

'Good job.'

I winked at her and smiled again, which caused her to turn a fierce red color. Why does she do that every time I speak to her? Very odd... but cute, in a way.

"Well, let's hear the jury's verdict."

One of the men in a jury bench stood up, proclaiming

"Your Honor, we find the defendant, Goei Jyuu... not guilty."

The judge nodded, banging his gavel on the desk. He said

"The defendant, Goei Jyuu is hereby released on bail. We will adjourn the trial to four months from now, in order for the police to gather more evidence on the case. Court is dismissed."

_What? He's not serious, is he?_ I thought, my anger rising. 

And with sentence hanging over us like a giant slap in the face, we left the courthouse. I sighed as I walked down the steps, contemplating. That trial was somewhat biased. I wouldn't be surprised if the judge was bribed into it by "Mr.Ortaba", or should I say Orochimaru? I'd better not tell L about this just yet, he doesn't need to know about Orochimaru just yet. But, knowing him, I have a feeling he already does. Looking to my left, I heard the police chief and Miss Inoue conversing. The chief sighed, nodding and Miss Inoue pecked on him the cheek and walked down the steps. I saw the chief walk over to me, who then asked

"Ito, I am very sorry for dragging you into this incident. Please take this payment as my thanks."

The chief stopped for a moment, taking some money out of his pocket. I chuckled, replying

"Don't worry about it sir. I don't need payment for this. And I'll be sure she's in good hands."

He smiled at me, his face lightning up as he said

"Oh, that's good. Thank you, Mr.Ito."

and walked off towards his car. Just then, Miss Inoue walked towards me, her eyes saddened a little. Her face turning pink as she looked at me, she said

"It's sad that the case turned out like this."

I smiled, replying

"Well, hopefully we can nail him next time. The sneaky bastard... Well, goodbye." slowly walking away form her.

She nodded, then her face turned bright pink as she stuttered

"W-wait a minute, p-please?"

I stopped, doing a half-turn as I saw her run down the stairs for the second time that day. And, for the second time she fell, my arms wrapped about her waist again. Her eyes darted back and forth wildly, sweat beading her forehead ,as her face turned a brighter pink. She stuttered out

"I-i... need to a-ask you to do s-s-something for me. I-if you don't mind, c-c-can you please... uhmm....well... I-I-I haven't seen my m-mother in a while and s-she's probably sad, so I w-was wondering... if you c-could... uhhm... err... escort m-me over to see h-her. Please, Mr.-I-Ito?"

Chuckling, I helped her up to her feet, smiling at her. I said

"I would be happy to. Here, take my hand."

Slipping my fingers around hers and gripping them tightly but gently so I wouldn't lose my hold, I silently walked alongside Miss Inoue, my eyes scanning the courthouse for any dangers, or sign of any would-be assailants. Everything seemed fine so far, so I just watched Miss Inoue walk down the last flight of steps and to the curb onto the road, making sure everything was safe. As we got to the curb, we stopped at a four way intersection. Letting go of my hand, Miss Inoue said

"I-I think I s-should try and c-cross on my own f-for once. F-father always said I should start d-doing it sooner or l-later."

I nodded, then backed up a bit to give her room. She looked both ways, then procceded to step onto the crosswalk. Miss Inoue was in the middle of the intersection as my trained ears began to pick the sound of what was definitely a car traveling at an unsafe speed of at least sixty miles per hour, maybe more. I looked at the traffic light and saw that it was yellow, and the crosswalk signal had the word "WALK" in bright white letters which were shining from across the street. Maybe he'll just stop at the crosswalk. I thought, hopefully, as I saw the blur of headlights come closer to Miss Inoue. She apparently had no idea the car was coming though, as she just kept on walking slowly towards the other side of the street.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't she see it? Probably not...but if that's the case couldn't she be able to hear it, with her other senses heightening with her lack of sight? She noticed just now, her feet hurriedly pelting across the intersection. But at that speed, she still won't make it in time! I thought, panic welling up in my throat as I began to run out into the street after her.
She turned toward the car, having heard the engine, her face frozen in a expression of utmost terror as she knew what was going to happen. Cursing under my breath I went into a sprint, seeing as the car was only a few moments away from driving into her, then I sprang. heard Miss Inoue squeal in fright as I swung my arms around her waist, my head pounded into her chest as my weight forced her backwards. We both landed in a heap of squeals and limbs onto the pavement with a hard thud, pain racking our bodies.Her body shook as I held her, both of us underneath the belly of the car as it passed by us on the road.Hearing the car move far away from us, I stood up,helping her to her feet and letting go of her gently. She stared at me for a moment, her eyes as wide as saucers and filled with admiration. She looked me in the eye for a few moments, taking the time to stutter out

"T-thank you. That w-was the t-third time you've helped me n-n-now, right?"

and then looked down at the ground, her face a beet red. I chuckled a little, replying

"It was nothing. Besides, your father sent me to help you."

She looked up at that comment, her eyes flashing in anger. I took it as a sign that she didn't like to be thought of as a lesser being because of her sight. Or possibly that her father was treating her like a child, which she doesn't like.As she walked across the street, me walking right beside her, as she fumed,

"Oh so he thinks I can't take care of myself now, is that it? Gah, Dad you idiot! Just because of this one incident....Ugh, he's probably not going to let me own my own place after this! He's never gonna let me live this down!! And I really wanted to try and live on my own too......Hmpf!!"

Curiosity piqued my interest, so I asked

"So you still live with your father? How old are you?"

"Twenty-four. I'm going to be twenty five in a month... He treats me like I'm five! Its gets annoying sometimes, but why I am telling YOU this?"

She then retreated into a lapse of silence for the whole way there. So I just enjoyed the scenery, the many trees slowly starting to come into bloom and the grass growing on the ground near where we were walking. She stopped suddenly, looking around for a while and then started walking again.

We were in a graveyard now, the grey headstones bringing a surreal take on the beauty all around us. They reminded me that life cannot go on forever, no matter how precious and beautiful it seems. Also, it reminded me of Obito, who had I not been able to visit in three years. I haven't been able to talk to him in a while. A heavy weight settled in my stomach then, I felt like I had let him down

I saw Miss Inoue stop at a particular grave. Looking down, I saw the headstone read "Inoue Ame, 1975-2007". _So this is what the chief meant by visiting her mother..._ I thought, my own mind bringing back memories of my own mother. I pushed those memories aside for the moment, along with the stinging pain in my gut, and watched Miss Inoue kneel down by the grave, praying. After she was done, she got up, looking at the sky. It was a cloudy gray color, the calm before the storm. She looked down at the grave and said

"It's going to rain, mother. Didn't you always like the rain? I remember you always used to take me to the park and splash in the puddles when I was a kid. You always loved the way it smelt too, so clean and fresh, right?"

Turning to me she looked into my eyes then looked at an empty space past the grave, saying

"Him? This is Mr.Ito, mother. He's very nice.....he saved me twice. He's a very good person. I'd say more but he's standing right here and it would be very embarrassing, but you know that, don't you mother? Well, I have to go now. Bye bye mother. Hope I can see you again soon." I watched astonished, as the she went to the space that she was looking at before and hugged the air, fresh tears on her face. I heard the wind pick up and thought I saw something ruffle her hair in response, but maybe I was just imagining things. Turning to me, she said

"Come on, let's go. I don't want to be caught in the rain."

I nodded, walking right beside her as we made our way back to the courthouse. While we were walking on the sidewalk, I asked

"So, your mother..."

"She died two years ago. i don't want to talk about it... though I'll tell you one thing. And only because I''ll trust you not to tell it to anyone else,okay? Even Father doesn't know..."

I nodded, my stomach tightening as I waited for her to say it.We stopped walking, and just stood there, the wind picking up and the rain starting to slowly drop onto the ground. A flash of lightening illuminated her crying face as she said

"It was my fault my mother died. All my fault!"

End to Chapter Four


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 4, 2009)

Chapter Five- From Trial To Tragedy


*Spoiler*: __ 



I sighed, looking down at my sketch pad. I had a half-finished doodle of Kakashi on it, his arms ready to perform the Lightning Blade and his mask partly ripped off. It looked decent, but my main problem was the proportions, I just can never seem to make the head match the body. They always end up being to big for the body or look like they have shrunken heads.
Hearing someone call my name, I put away my sketchbook in my duffel bag and walked out of the restaurant's kitchen. I got to work quickly, taking orders and ignoring the annoyed looks on customers faces as I walked from table to table. Man, I hate this job sometimes... Well, being lazier than Shikamaru doesn't help much either, especially in the middle of busy lunch hours. One of my fellow co-workers called my name, so I walked over to them, mumbling

"Yeah, whaddya want, Kenjiro?"

He stared at me for second, irritation in his eyes, as he said

"The boss wants to see ya'. Doesn't look good ta' me."

"Aw, cripes. What's he gonna bitch about now?"
Our employer was one cranky guy. If he wasn't bitching about how slow we worked or about how the place wasn't clean enough, he'd find something else to bitch about, like how we were treating the customers. I positively HATED the man, Plus, he's kinda ugly, and smells like grease. Not a nice guy to hang around, especially on Thursdays. I don't know why but he hates Thursdays with a passion, something about it being a busy day. And sadly, today was a Thursday. With a heavy heart I walked into his office and plunked myself down on a chair, waiting for the invetiable shouting match. My employer's beady eyes locked in on mine as he said

"Miss Inoue,I have something to discuss with you about your performance this quarter."

Oh shit! This doesn't sound good already. I thought, waiting for him to continue.

"You've been late five times in the past two weeks, and the customers say you mix up their orders quite often."

"W-well It's not all m-my fault... I've..." I started to say, but he slammed his large, greasy hand down on the desk, shouting

"Look! I don't give a damn about your personal life, alright? Every day you come in here and slack off, don't think I haven't seen you doodling with my cameras. No matter what, when you work for me, you're supposed to be on time, respectful to the customers and do your job right! So far, you've failed all three of those things... and I DON"T LIKE FAILURES!!!"

Wiping the spittle off of my face with my right hand, I muttered

"Fine, then. I can't put up with your crap anymore. You are a horrible and rude man. And take a shower once in a while would ya'? I quit!"

Storming out of his office and slamming the door. I walked out of the restaurant, ignoring the looks I was getting from customers and fellow employees, which ranged from anger to pity to something like disgust. Usually, after I was done with my shift, my father would pick me up by car, since he gets out of at the same time and the restaurant is close by to his work. But, since I was fired, I would have to walk home myself now, and take the bus at the nearest bus stop. Which is about seven blocks away. I sighed as I walk down the sidewalk, wondering what my father would say now that I had gotten fired. He was so happy for me when I had gotten my first job, at the restaurant a year ago, and his face had lit up so proudly....When I thought that things couldn't get any worse... they just did. Dad was going to kill me.

My heart sank as I walked down the sidewalk, my mind coming up with various scenarios in which I told my father that I'd lost my job. In some he would be disappointed at me, and give me a caring hug and soothing words. In others he was angry, shouting at me fiercely and shaking his fist. My mind was rushed back into the present as I was walking by a store, the newspaper leering its big bold headlines at me. Turning towards the newspaper I peered closer, putting my face so near to the newsprint that my nose touched it. In big bold letters it read

*Adolescent Found Dead During a Shooting.*

Underneath that, in print so small I had to squint to see the type that read,

_At precisely 9:44 this morning a vicious gun fight broke out, injuring two men and killing an innocent bystander. The Investigator, who wishes to remain anonymous, investigating the crime scene refused to give out any names of the suspects to our reporter. Our reporter did find out, however, that a teen was caught in between the crossfire and was killed. The Investigator allowed us to give out the name and age of the boy who was unfortunately involved in the incident. His name was Hatsumei Taikoo, age sixteen about five foot four and one hundred pounds exactly. You can see a picture of the boy below. The Investigator did say this however,

"We are very sorry that we could not stop the fight before the boy was killed. We give the parents our condolences and we assure you that we WILL bring these men in to trial. They WILL pay for their actions."_

I stared at the photo below the article,my stomach churning and my heart in my throat. Taikoo dead? This couldn't be... No! He was my best friend since childhood.we had done so many things together, playing at the playground in elementary school, going over each others' houses and playing video games during middle school, and we had even went out for a couple weeks in high school and planned to get back together next college semester. But the picture definitely didn't lie. This was Taikoo's body, all bloodied up and beaten in the wreckage of the gunfight. I felt sick to my stomach, and didn't even notice the tears flow out of my eyes and onto the sidewalk. I turned away from the paper, not wanting to examine the picture any more, and began to walk down the road, remembering the last time I had spoken with Taikoo. It was not a good memory.

*Flashback*
_
"In the hospital again, Inoue? What'd you do now?" Taiko asked me, chuckling and pushing his black-blue locks out of his black eyes. With his hair down that way, it kinda reminded me of Sasuke Uchiha, except Taikoo's hair was longer and didn't have the pointy end at the back. I chuckled back responding,

"It's not my fault this time, seriously!" to which Taikoo gave me a look that said 'Yeah ....right.' I sighed, knowing he wouldn't believe me anyway. Taikoo turned to the other occupant in the room, Mr.Ito, and said

"Is it me or does he look just like......."

"Kakashi Hatake. I know. Weird, huh? He's very nice though." Taikoo moved closer to Mr.Ito's bed so that he was up against the left side. Mr.Ito was oblivious to him,sleeping peacefully for once after being off of the life support. He was still wearing the blue mask that he kept over his face, and Taikoo's hand reached out to touch it. I, guessing what he was going to do, grabbed him by the wrist, saying

"Shhh! What the hell do you think you're doing? He's sleeping, leave him alone!"

Taikoo turned back to me, an excited look on his face as he replied back

"Yeah, but don't you want to see what his face looks like....? And if he IS the real thing..."

I pulled him back towards my bed, my eyes narrowing in anger as I half-said half-shouted

"What the hell, Taikoo? Kakashi doesn't exist, he's fictional, you know that. Have you been on drugs or anything lately?"

"No, I have NOT been on drugs. But still the resemblance is uncanny......."

I laughed, replying back

"So, I could say the same of you looking like Sasuke,but that doesn't mean you ARE him, now does it?"

Taikoo chuckled again, asking

"I guess not but......Why are you defending him? Do you even know the guy? Since when did you ever care about anyone other than yourself?"

"Well, he saved my life. I can't help but feel indebted to him.....What the heck do you mean ' Since when did you ever care about anyone other than yourself' I always have....." I gasped, astonished. Taikoo would have never,ever said something like to me before....

"It's true, you know. I really don't want to break it to you, since I care about you ,but I think you should know the truth, Inoue. Everyone else at school calls you selfish and unappreciative. Only reason you don't hear it coming out of their mouths is because I beat the snot out of them for saying it."

"Really?" I gasped again, my face downcast. Taikoo continued, his face hard set and stern

"And....and.. I'm sorry Inoue, but I think I'm beginning to agree with them. All this year and last year, all you've done is worry about yourself and haven't helped out anyone at school when they needed it.I know you are disabled and I now it must be hard for you to get around without your right eye,but that's no reason to drown in self pity all the time! You never gave anyone lunch money when they asked, or turned down people who wanted to sit with you at lunch. All some of them want is to let you in, and you''re pushing them away. Try and be more open with people, it'll do you some good. Being closed off this like this to everyone isn't a good thing. Before, at high school, you were so cheery and let everyone sit next to you. You helped out lots of people when asked and did things for them without asking. Why the sudden change now? Look, I know your mother's death has been hard on you,but you've got to stop dwelling on it. It may hurt, but you will be hurt more if you don't let it go and accept that she died."

I narrowed my eyes further, my arms shaking as I yelled as loudly as I dared

"Shut up, you asshole! You're the one who's changed? When did YOU become Aristotle all of a sudden? You have no idea how hard losing a parent is, no idea at all! And, you don't hear the other kids calling you a blind fool all the time either. Apparently, disabled people get more hate than pity these days......."_


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Taikoo turned his back to me, walking towards the door. He said

"I am getting tired of putting up with your childish, rude, and selfish attitude. Goodbye."

I called out to him before he left, saying

"Oh, yeah....Well you're the one who REALLY childish."

He turned around, standing the doorway and said

"Hmph....And I thought you were better than that Inoue. You're getting really immature." 

and shut the door behind him as he left, a venomous look in his eyes._
*
End to Flashback *

And now... Taikoo was dead. I never saw him again after that day either. I wish I could have seen him at least once, so I could say I was sorry for everything that I had said that day. But it's too late now... Pangs of guilt fluttered in my heart as I headed home. If I hadn't said that stuff back then... maybe there was a small chance he wouldn't have gotten caught in the crossfire and killed. A very, very small chance mind you, but still... My vision began to get blurry, tears flowing down my cheeks and onto the sidewalk. A sniffle escaped my nose, and I felt a mix of guilt and grief well up inside my stomach. I lurched forward violently, the emotions overwhelming me and making me spew up what little lunch I had left. Next thing I knew, I was kneeling on the ground, my tears stained face buried in my hands. Remembering the photo, of Taikoo's body laying there dead and bloodied. It sent into shaking sobs as I stayed there, kneeling on the ground in despair. A realization passed through my mind as I remembered one other detail on the photo, about the two men who were caught and handcuffed in the photo. They both had tattoos of a white snake on their muscles arms. Something about that struck me as familiar, but where had I seen it before? Hmm...

I knew it was the symbol of a gang in my town. And not one of the smaller neighborhood gangs that beats up kids for their lunch money. It has to be one of the big few that control the corporations around town or something... And Father did say something about a new gang popping up about three years ago, which caused him and the others a lot of trouble. But who could it be? One person stuck out in my mind in particular. Goei Jyuu. _I don't know why but I have a feeling he definitely has something to do with the new gang... I just wish I could put all the facts together. And why does the white snake seem very familiar to me for some reason? It couldn't be the same one from two years ago.could it? Nah... I highly doubt it._ I thought as I headed up the steps to my house. Or rather, my father's and my mother's house. Yes, I know what you're thinking; A twenty four year old that still lives with their parents? What's wrong with you? Well, it's not like I had any choice in the matter. Unfortunately, being disabled comes with another downside; Protective custody. That means my parents can control me until I finally get out of college, which isn't anytime soon.

Pretty lame, huh? I wish I could get my own apartment and move out,but my dad is just SO damn protective... he's very unfair. I mean, I'm twenty-four and I have never had any contact with alcohol- and I mean ANY. My dad says its because he's worried I'd go on a binge drinking spree and get liver cancer or something. Anyway,my overprotective father greeted me as I opened the door, saying

"Hey, kiddo. How was your day?"

He immediately sensed the change in my mood when I didn't answer right away. He walked over to me, saying

"So, you heard about the news already huh?"

I nodded, trying not to let any more tears fall from my face. My father wrapped me in tight hug, saying

"I'm sorry kiddo. But it'll be alright."

I nodded again, then wailed out in despair, sobbing into my father's shoulder. He stroked my hair lovingly, like any caring father would do, and waited until I had calmed down a bit before saying

"Also, I heard about your job.....Sorry honey."

Wiping my eyes, I said

"How come your home early today?" desperate for a change of subject. My father's face brightened a bit at that, saying

"I figured I'd let myself out early today, so I could come home and tell you the news before..."

I nodded again, breaking out of the hug and beginning to walk up the stairs to my room. I shut the door, then lay down on my bed and let the tears flow forth, burying my face into my pillow and sobbing. After my eyes had cried themselves out for the day, I wiped my eyes, looking around my room. Something felt different for some odd reason... Everything looked fine to me though, the white paint on my walls was the same as well as the wood desk across from my bed that held my computer and Naruto manga volumes 1-3 on it. My dresser containing my clothes that was situated next to my desk looked fine as well. No one had tampered with any of my belongings in my drawers or files on my computer either. so what could it be?

My bed was fine, besides being wet from my crying ten minutes ago,but something about my nightstand looked a little off. But I couldn't place it from this distance, thanks to my eyes, so I moved in closer so that I was only a few feet away. Squinting a little, I found an orange rose on my nightstand, with a small card attached to it. Curious, I picked up the rose, wanting to examine the card, only to drop it with a small squeal of pain and bloodied index finger. I must have touched one of the thorns by accident. Being more careful this time, I looked at the card, wanting to see who it was from. The card was completely blank on both sides, and with only a small scribble of print on the bottom right corner, too small for me to read. I guessed that whoever sent the rose had done this purposely, not wanting me to go back to the shop and ask who had bought this particular flower, leaving me with the impression that whoever sent it had wanted to stay anonymous. Curiosity now replacing my grief, I grabbed the rose and ran down the steps to the living room where I was sure Dad would be. He likes to watch baseball on Thursdays. Yelling over the roar of the TV, I shouted

"Hey,Dad!"

Nothing. Still glued to the TV screen.

"OI"

"Hm?" My father turned his head my way, and then said

"Oh pretty flower, who's it from?"

"I have no idea. There's some small print on the bottom and I can't read..." I faltered, my pride getting the better of me. I HATED forcing people to read me things, feeling better if I try doing it myself. I handed the rose to him, and he looked the card over, saying

"Kiddo, I think your sight is getting worse, there's nothing on this card at all. You sure you didn't imagine it?"

Handing the rose back to me. Puzzled, I looked at it again, the small inscription still there. I pointed to it, showing dad and saying

"There. It's right there, don't you see it?"

"Nope. Kiddo, I think today has worn you out. Maybe you should go to sleep, hmm?"

I sighed, confused and tired at the same time. Apparently I was the only one who could see the words on the card. I had a feeling it was special, like it was purposely meant for me or something. But it wouldn't help me at all if I couldn't read it! Going into the bathroom with a glass cup, I poured cold water in it, placing the orange rose gently inside, the card in my left hand. Tiredly, I slumped back up the steps, going back to my room. Placing it on my bedside table, I stared at the card, thinking

_Who would go to the trouble of hiding something in a card? And why make it only for me? And, if it is for me, why make it so small I can't even read the damn thing.....Hmm....whoever gave it to me isn't going to let me figure out this riddle so easily,are they? Ah well, I'll figure it out tomorrow, too tired right now._

End to Chapter Five


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice Updates


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, its hard updating too.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chapter Six- Dreams and The Devil


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Hm? What the hell do you mean its not ready yet? You said your spell would only take another week to finish!!" I hissed, gripping the arms of my chair as I seethed in rage. How dare this impudent fool tell me this! The man standing in front of my desk just chuckled, still holding the same blue book he had the last time I met him. He said,

"It is not so simple as you would dare to assume, Lord Orochimaru. I have tested the spell many times and sadly, it is not the correct one. I am presently looking through my spell book to find something else that would solve your problem. This confuses me though, as I was sure it was the right spell..."
Looking down into the the spell book he held.

I sighed, my temper cooling for a while as I thought about my plan. Everything was going fine, the "death" of that boy was executed perfectly.

One more of her precious friends dying because of her, it was inevitable that she would soon crack, then I would make my move.
Alone, weak and helpless, and without a job she would most definetly come looking for me for employment. Then all I need to do to her is make her my slave. She would do anything for me.

"Maybe even get the files on the secret police I've been so desperately wanting. Especially of that troublesome L! Yes,yesss that would be perfect, with the police force out of my way, I can do whatever in this town and no one could stop me! Life would be perfect. Rather than obey the law... I will become the law and all would have to bow down to me!!"

I cackled in delight, my mouth slowly forming into a rare smile. I seethed though, as I said

"But that troublesome Kakashi, we will have to do something about him before this is all over. We can't have him screwing up my plan, not now after I've almost got Inoue in my grasp, kehehe!!" I flipped a notebook from my desk over in my hands, opening it and taking out a pen. I stared at one of the blank pages for a few moments, musing about what I should do with it. My head turned as I heard a swishing movement behind me and to my left. I sighed, asking

"What is it now, Reaper?"

A deep yet somewhat melodic voice replied back,

"Nothing. It's just that you've written so many names down in that Death Note without flinching, but now you're hesitating? Why is that?"

Glowering at him I turn back to the book in my hand, snapping at closed and throwing it back into the drawer, slamming it shut.

"Me and him have bad blood. I want to deal with him somewhat... differently." I feel a sadistic smirk come to my mouth as I played over the irony in my mind. Glancing towards the drawer which housed this "Death Note" the smirk widens. This mere note book was a valuable weapon and a dangerous one at that. People would kill just to get their hands on it. How convenient it was that I found it when I did outside the courthouse, almost like it was planted there for me to find.
To have someone die as you wished was almost euphoric and there was no proof to find that linked me to thier demise.

Therefore I'd have to take precautionary measures when dealing with the Death Note. Also, the police haven't been happy with the numbers of deaths I've been dealing out lately, but hey, deals are deals and I have to make my weekly quota.

"I'd better stop using the Death Note from now on, the police are getting suspicious of us." I replied to the Reaper at the back of me. It was completely shadowed, so I could not see its features, but I guessed it was male from the timbre of its voice. Also, it was big, not as big as my pet Manda but still... Hearing an exclamation from the front of my desk, I turned around asking

"So have you found the spell?"

He chuckled, his midriff waving up and down as he said

"Yes, this one I am positively sure of. Just give me another week Lord Orochimaru and I ca--" I stopped him mid-sentence shouting

"Why is it always in weeks with you, never now?! Maybe I should just use the Death Note and get it done myself then, hmm?" He was pissed from that, I saw, his temples throbbing and his eyebrows arching under his forehead as he yelled back

"Apparently you do not understand the magnificence of my craft, do you? Unlike your shitty Death Note, which can only control their actions until the forty second limit or else they have a heart attack, mine is a two hour limit. Plus, I can change the conditions of death or add on to them for as long as I wish,as long as I don't use fake names or make any spelling errors while writing the reasons for death. You might even say my power is like writing a story even in that I can control them indefinety while I have them in my grasp! But I do have a limit in how long I can control them though, about one week. If I try and make them do anything after that week, they just won't do it and will die of a seizure. Also, I cannot make them do unrealistic things or actions that don't match their personality. "

"Hmmm..Interesting..." I replied, thinking about how I could use his powers to my advantage. "This boy seems useful and looks like a very good tool. It would be a waste to not use his talents..." I mumbled to myself. He started to walk away then, saying

"I'll be leaving now, if you don't mind. I have some pressing business to finish up. But if you don't mind me asking one question..."

"Depends... if I answer it, I get to ask one of my own." I replied back, a sinister grin on my face. He looked at me asking

"What happened to Goei? I haven't seen him in a while..."

I chuckled, replying back

"Goei? That incompetent whelp.? Hehehe... He was the first one ot go." I said, quickly flashing my Death Note out and showing him the first page, which had Goei's name and cause of death on it in kanji. Grinning back with an intensity to match my own, he said

"Evilly done. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with the officers."

"Hopefully, you'll be able to find out soon, if I can get little Inoue in my grasp."

"And about your other question?" He asked, waiting.

"Would you tell me your name again? I just want to be sure I'm not mistaken here." He walked away from me and toward the door, grinning evilly as he opened it. He said with an intense and sadistic look in his eyes

"Hatsumei. Hatsumei Taikoo." and closed the door behind him, not making a single sound.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXX

I twirled the rose around in my fingers, letting the moonlight catch on each and every one of its orangish-red glossy petals. It was so beautiful, and that's saying something as I usually don't like flowers. Pressing it to my nose I inhaled its deep and rich scent, enjoying its fragrance. Sniffing it again, I thought I smelled something on it that I hadn't smelt before. It was a familiar smell and yet, unfamiliar at the same time... Who's scent was it?

Hearing a noise to my left, I jumped out of bed startled. I shivered in the cold night air, and I was only wearing a t-shirt and men's boxers so big on me they consistuted as shorts. Hearing the same noise again, I crept quietly toward my computer desk, not wanting to be seen and yet wanting to find the intruder. Peering out from the side of the desk I looked out my huge window that led onto a stone balcony. I sighed as I saw that it was only a tree branch rubbing up against the window.

Not wanting to go to sleep yet, I walked near the window and slid it open with my hand. Closing it as I stepped outside into the chilly night air, watching the moon wane high in the sky. I nearly jumped ten feet into the air, my heart beating rapidly in my chest as I heard a familiar voice say

"So, I see you still have the gift I sent you."

turning around to face the stranger, I saw it was a person, lying in the tree near my balcony. Their body and face were covered by shadow, but from the sound of his voice I knew it was a man and someone familiar to me. Not feeling scared at all, I slowly edged closer to the man, who asked me

"Isn't the moon beautiful tonight? It's almost as beautiful as you."

I gasped softly, not knowing what to say to that. I felt my cheeks flush as he continued,

"Personally, I think you look good tonight. I may even be so bold as to say you look sexy."

swinging one leg and bringing it to hang over the side of the tree he was lying on. I stuttered, flustered at all complements he was giving me

"W-who're you? Your v-voice sounds familiar, but I just c-can't place it."

I heard a soft chuckle come from the tree, then his melodic voice replied back

"Are you sure you don't recognize me... Miss Inoue?"

I gasped again, finally recognizing who it was. But why would he come here? And so late at night... I just stood there, confused and yet excited at the same time. Curious, I asked

"But wait, why c-can't I see you, M-mr.Ito?"

"Don't worry, you'll be able to soon enough. The moon's light isn't bright enough yet. I want you to call me by my real name for tonight as well."


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Alright,K-Kakashi." I stuttered, my face turning a slight pink. I hope Father doesn't find me out here as it's so late. I thought, looking back to the window and into my room. I heard a sound, the noise of pages rustling and guessed he had brought his book with him. I chuckled myself, and shivered at the same time, the cold wind biting through me. Looking back to where I supposed Kakashi was, his body and face still shadowed, I asked

"How far have you got on that book?"

"Hmm? Ah... I'd say about one hundred pages through it."

I nodded, trying to think of other things to talk about. Grabbing the first thing that was on my mind, I asked

"S-so... has your work on the police force being going well?"

More pages rustling, then an embarrassed chuckle from him, along with a mumble of words I couldn't catch. He's probably talking to himself about his book. I thought to myself while waiting for him to answer.

"Good. It's going good. I still haven't found many leads on the gang that killed your friend though. I'm sorry about that."

The mention of Taikoo's death made me stiff for a second, my heart felt as though it was pierced by a lance. Wanting to desperately change the subject before it got worse, I asked

"So, you were the one who sent me that rose? How nice of you."

Another embarrassed chuckle from him, and he said in an odd tone

"Well... I was hoping it could cheer you up. You looked so sad, or at least your dad told me."

"Y-you were asking... about m-me?" I stuttered, surprised.

"Of course." He said, giving me another chuckle which caused the branches on the trees to move and leaves to rustle. I saw Kakashi tip to the left, cursing as he tried to regain his precarious balance. I watched scared and silent as I saw Kakashi hoist himself up the side of the tree, and back to his previous position in a mere few seconds. I thought I saw part of his leg come into the moonlight, revealing Kakashi's bare ankle and a little of his leg muscle, where it disappeared again into the shadow. More embarrassed chuckling from him,and he said in that weird tone

"Yes, I did. You know Inoue, I care more about you than you think I do."

Looking up at the moon, he continued

"Ah... Finally. The moon's light should be enough for you to see me now. Hehehe... Look closely Inoue. I'll think you'll like this."

I watched, my body tingling with excitement as I saw the moon's light slowly envelope his silhouetted body. When he was finally bathed enough in the moonlight so that I could see him clearly, I moved closer to the tree, examining him thoroughly. His body completely relaxed, in the nook of the tree branch, one hand holding the book he had in front of his face. His unmasked face I noted, as I saw his head lean to the side enough so I could see part of his exposed cheek. My face went slightly pink as my eyes traveled downward, my body shaking ever so slightly as I saw the sculpted and well formed muscles on Kakashi's chest.

_He's not so bad looking..._ I thought to myself, my eyes stopping on the Copy Nin's well formed abdomen and slowly and nervously trailing down, my cheeks flushing furiously. I had never seen a guy's full naked body before, not having the nerve to sneak volumes of porno in my house, in fear of being caught by Father.

Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to see much else, as some leaves from the branch obstructed my view. Kakashi, his other hand behind his head and the other still flipping pages the book, chuckled commenting

"I didn't know you were a pervert, Inoue." his eyes locking into my own. Stammering, my face beet red, I replied

"I-I' am not a p-pervert! I'm j-just..curious, that's a-all.......And it's you fault in the f-first place!"

"My fault? How is it my fault?" He asked, that odd tone coming into his voice again. I felt a shiver go down my spine as I heard him say that. My knees started to shake and I felt my throat dry up, unable to even squeal out my protest. I nearly screamed as I felt one of his hands wrap around my waist, the other still holding his book in front of his face. I saw his one eye stare at me from behind my neck, his other hand with the book now draping across my right shoulder. I tensed as I heard his voice say

"Now, now calm down, Inoue. And don't be so tense; Relax." I shook again, this time from fear and not from excitement. He dropped the book, his eyebrow furrowing into a look of anger and his one eye shining with rage as he furiously replied

"Why so tense Inoue? I thought I told you to calm down!" I shrieked as I felt his cold hand clamp down tightly on my mouth. Grinning maniacally, Kakashi pushed me down the ground hard, causing a bit of blood to erupt from my mouth and onto his fingers. His breath reeked like alcohol and was too deep to be his own as he said

"Well, I think we've wasted enough time already...How about we get started,hmm?"

His face and body distorted and turned into one of Goei Jyuu, just like he was in the alley a few weeks ago. I flailed and kicked wildly, trying anything I could to loosen his grip on me. Nothing worked, the best kicks I managed did more damage to me than to Goei. Feelings of fear and hopelessness overwhelmed me as I continued futility to fight him off, his breath nearly paralyzing me with its acidic and drunken stench. His face was nearly inches from mine, his eyes lighting up with sickening pleasure and his mouth twisted in the most grotesque expression of glee.

"AAaaahh!! No,no! Not again, no! Haahh....hhaahh...." I screamed, bolting up from the covers my body drenched in cold sweat. I trembled, trying to catch my breath my hand pinned to my chest. My hearbeat was fast and very tense. I laughed nervously a couple times, thinking _Oh great! My nerves have been completely shot now!_ Looking around and picking up my glasses, I saw that I was in my room. I sighed as I didn't find any traces of Goei or the lecherous Kakashi in my room. _This was the fifth day in a row I've had this dream...ugh._ I thought to myself, turning on the light quick, and doing a double scan of my room. Nothing seemed suspicious at all, so I went down the stairs into the bathroom. Grabbing a towel I wiped off the sweat on my face and ran some cold water on my hands. Splashing the water on my face, I sighed putting my elbows on the counter and resting my head for a bit, exhausted.

End to Chapter Six


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 9, 2009)

I spy with my little eye, my Death Note husband!! L!!!!! *jumps L* Mine...

Lol... so... Miss Inoue wants to have the no-no-cha-cha with Kakashi while he's drunk? Oh la la! How interesting! Interesting indeed... Lots of details... yummmmm... 

You should write a yaoi...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 10, 2009)

No, I'm not into gay sex. That's disgusting. I have nothing against gay people, but making two dudes who aren't gay gay for our own pleasures is just wrong!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 10, 2009)

What? It's hot! Besides... NaruSasu is right... they keep going after each other and ugh... a bunch of drama...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 11, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> What? It's hot! Besides... NaruSasu is right... they keep going after each other and ugh... a bunch of drama...



Eww......that pairing is so wrong. I don't like the yaoi crap......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 11, 2009)

-_- You like Sasuke... and... he's pretty much almost obsessed with Naruto... do you see how many openings to.... stories... there are there?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Eww......that pairing is so wrong. I don't like the yaoi crap......



Same here. It makes me vomitt!! Non-gay weirdos......


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 15, 2009)

Chapter Seven- Untitled


*Spoiler*: __ 



I sighed, the tips of my fingers drumming on my desk. It was a couple days since I investigated the accidental death of Hatsumei Taikoo and was having trouble finding any convincing evidence that could bring the thugs in for justice. Hearing a noise to my left, I swiveled around in my chair, thinking that one of my superiors had called me. My elbow accidentally knocked on the Styrofoam cup of water on my desk table, tipping and spilling its contents all over my desk and onto my white shirt.

"Oh wonderful!" I moaned, hurriedly grabbing important papers and putting them into the file cabinet near my desk to prevent them from being damaged by the water spill. That done, I checked my shirt and found it was wet all over my left sleeve, the water also dampening my left side down to my belt as well. Getting out of my chair, I headed towards the back of the room, being very careful to not disturb the workings of my colleges. As I walked by one particular gentleman, the strange man in a overcoat who always seemed to be carrying a laptop, I saw him smile at me underneath his wide brimmed hat that shadowed his face. Meanwhile, his eyes were scanning me, making me feel nervous under their gaze. I smiled back, pretending to be calm on the outside while on the inside I was a little freaked out. Why would the guy who was L's proxy smile at me? He's a very quiet guy as far as I know, only speaks when spoken to and then only by the chief. He never smiles to anyone else, so why me? Very odd...

Does this mean L told him about me? Damn, that isn't good... if it gets leaked out that I'm not from here. I shivered as I walked out of the room and into the hallway. My hands felt clammy and were shaky as I walked down the hall, looking for the men's bathroom.
But, L's proxy must have been told to keep it a secret right?

Because if it gets out that L knows me and we were in the courthouse together.....My nose crinkled as I started to sense the smell of refuse and waste coming from the stalls. I wonder if the women's bathroom is as dirty as this? Anyway, he'd have to keep it a secret to save his own skin. If word of L's true identity got out, that would be bad for us both. I thought, as I grabbed some paper towels from the bathroom and started drying myself off with them. I sighed, looking in the mirror at my reflection.

I was a mess, my usually well managed silver locks reminding me of L a little. I figured it would be a good idea to lose the ninja headband, keeping my left eye in a patch like those you see in surgery patients, so any potential assassin's from Orochimaru wouldn't be able to find me so easily. I had already been assailed this week in an alleyway walking home from the grocery store. I knew it was his men, because of the insignia they had on their arms, the white snake. That, and they used ninjutsu against me. So, he has been able to get reinforcements from our old home, huh? How....?

I put a finger under each of my eyes, feeling the blood that was settled there from lack of much needed sleep. Veins popped out from the corners of my eyes as I looked sideways, showing bright red in the light. My eyes looked glazed over and unfocused, something that startled me. I was always in top shape, no matter what happened or where I was. My eyes always hone with a bright intensity and a fire that startled even the most brave of ninja. Now they just looked dull, worn out and tired. And the funny thing is, I haven't felt the same since I got here. I wonder why? Could this universe have anything to do with it? Hmm. I guess it COULD be making me more tired because my senses and reflexes have been sluggish as well. If I was back home I could have finished off Goei and at least hurt Kabuto before being knocked out.... This alternate reality must be altering my body somehow and I don't like it at all. I wonder how Orochimaru and the others have been holding up?  Maybe I should take a vacation, I thought as I walked away from the mirror. Walking out of the bathroom and down the hall, I stopped as I heard a familiar voice call out

"Heeey, Mr.Ito!"

Turning around I saw Miss Inoue, running towards me, her cane in her hand again. When she got a few feet from me she stopped, holding her chest and trying to catch her breath. She said

"H-hey, have you seen my father? They're looking f-for him again. Something important a-about dealing with the secret case he has.i dunno much about it....But they said they need him and s-since I was..on my way here...I figured...y'know."

I didn't respond,thinking about if I had seen him while I was working, and also waiting for her to get her breath back. Sweat droplets ran down her forehead and onto her black T-shirt. I responded

"No, I haven't seen him all day. Is it that urgent that they need him?" She didn't respond, looking me over her hands on the knees of her dark blue jeans. Her face turned slightly red, prompting me to ask

"What, is there something wrong with me?"

That caused her to turn an even darker red color and stutter

"N-not really.I-it's just...you l-look a little tired, that's a-all. Maybe you s-should go on v-vacation."

I chuckled, replying

"Yeah, maybe I should. I'll see if I can ask about it later......"

"So, you haven't s-seen him at all? Y-you sure?" she said, her cheeks slowly returning to her normal color. I shook my head replying,

"Nope, not at all. Sorry."

'Damn, well could you a-at least help me look for him? Having two people could sure s-speed things up and you know this building b-better than I do." She asked me, staring at me in the eyes. I just stared at her, my hand on my chin thinking. After a couple minutes I replied

"Is it THAT serious? I don't know if I could........"

"Please....This i-is important!" She said, looking at me pleadingly with her dark blue eyes. Sighing I replied back

"Alright, but let me check with someone first. I can't afford to miss any more days than I have to." walking toward our office door. Opening the door, I turned to her saying

"Stay there. This will only take a moment...." closing the door behind me and walking into the office. I made my way up the front desk usually where the police chief and his assistants were seated. Stopping at one young man who had black short hair I waited for him to notice me, then asked

"Hey, Matsura. Do you mind if I take a little time off from work? I'm feeling really beat and could use a week or two off."

Looking up at me and smiling, Matsura replied

"Sure, Mr.Ito. I'll note that right away. Give my regards to the chief if you see him." Nodding I walked away saying

"Alright, I will." leaving the office and into the hallway, where Miss Inoue was waiting for me. She asked

"So, where should we start first? I was thinking we could search inside of the building, then if that doesn't work, scope the outside."

"Alright, that sounds good. We should split up. Do you have a cell phone in case we need to contact one another?" I asked, waiting as she took out her phone and held it out towards me. Taking it, I asked

"Do you mind if insert my number in here? It'd be easier if I did it....."


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




She nodded, then waited patiently for me to put in the number. Just in case I also put myself on Speed Dial, then handed it back saying

"There, finished! Now why I don't go and check out the left side of the building and you go check out the right. Call me in an hour even if you don't find anything, alright?"

She nodded, then ran down the other hallway opposite the one we were standing on. I sighed as I walked the other way, thinking

_One of these days she's going to hurt herself with all that running._ 

And began my search, starting with the closest door I could find and knocking on it. After asking a couple people inside if they had seen the chief, who said that they hadn't, I closed the door, hoping to find more leads. I kept doing this with four more rooms, all saying they had not seen the chief. Another ten minutes went by, and another seven rooms checked with no luck. I was starting to get frustrated and tired from all this worthless searching. Maybe we should just check the outside now. It doesn't look like anyone knows where--- My train of thought was interrupted by my cellphone ringing on my belt. Maybe she's found a lead! I thought excitedly as I unhitched the phone and began to flip it on. I stopped in mid-reach, thinking I heard something behind me. Footsteps...? I turned around, only to see that nothing was there. But if nothing's there why do I have the feeling I'm being watched? Maybe I'm being paranoid.......Sighing, I flipped on the cell phone before it stopped ringing, answering

"Hey, you find anything?" Miss Inoue's voice greeted me on the other line, replying

"No...n-not really......."

My eyebrows arched together, my frustration reaching its peak. Then why bother calling? I thought angrily. On the phone I said in a calm and collective tone

"Then what do you need?"

"I-i was wondering, d-do you h-have any idea what t-the date is?" Sighing exasperatedly into the phone I said

"Yes, its the Third of May. Why?"

"U-uh well.....There's s-something I think I-i f-forgot to do today, that's a-all."

"Alright, but please Miss Inoue, don't call unless its something serious next time."

"A-alright sorry. Goodbye." I sighed again, closing the phone anbd pyutting it back in my belt. Checking my wristwatch I saw that I had only another five minutes to go, maybe I should-- I turned around again, sure I heard footsteps this time. And like before, there was no one there. _What the hell? I must be losing it.....A vacation will probably be the best thing for me._ I walked back down the hallway, my gaze clouded with my own thoughts. Where could the chief be? And if Inoue was here,why wasn't he with her? She probably came later by bus, I guess..... I stopped walking then, having arrived at our meeting point. I grew impatient as the minutes passed by, first five, then ten and still no sign of Miss Inoue. I saw her cascade down the hall a few seconds after, her black hair flowing behind her and her face sweaty and tired. She stopped in front of me, panting

"M-mr.Ito!! Sorry I'm late......but I-i think....I found a.....l-lead. One of.D-dad's co-workers...said.....he saw Father's car on....Interstate.....twenty-seven this morning.....on his way to work..... I don't know....if it's true but....."

I nodded, replying

"Great! Good job, Inoue. Now come on, maybe we can find out what happened. I'll drive, of course." grabbing her hand, and pulling her along with me. I figured it would be faster if I helped her there. We ran into the parking lot, and I quickly took out my keys, unlocking my car. Letting go of Miss Inoue's hand, I got into the front, starting the ignition and she climbed into the shotgun. Pulling on the gas, I drove the car out of the parking lot, turning left to go onto the road that led to Interstate twenty-seven.

Comfortably relaxed in my car, I turned to Inoue and asked

"Why do you carry that cane around if you're not totally blind?"

A surprised expression crossed her face, then she said

"So, you k-knew? Well i-it's not just for my s-sake but for d-drivers on the r-road. M-makes it easier f-for them to see m-me walking down the road, since I-i walk kinda slow."

I nodded, replying

"In the hospital.....before he died....Taikoo said something about you right eye.......that it didn't....work.How did that happen?"


A pained look crossed her face and she looked out the window._ Ooops.....Probably shouldn't have brought that up._ I thought. Her head still looking out the window, Miss Inoue answered

"I-it was born that w-way. U-unlike my left eye, which has a good amount of vision b-but not perfect, this one has l-little to nothing. And everything it s-sees is at an o-odd perspective a-anyway. I-i wouldn't mind i-if they transplanted it t-to someone who's totally blind."

"Oh, I see. Sorry.....I-i didn't mean to mention......" I stuttered, embarrassed. Her head turned away from the window, she chuckled then replied

"I-it's alright. You d-didn't know. A-and Taikoo's death d-doesn't affect me s-so much any.....more." And with that,she resumed to looking out the window, the conversation ended. I just kept my eyes on road, waiting for the sign that said Interstate twenty seven in bright green. After a few minutes I found it, turning right onto the appropriate road. Dense clusters of trees and forest foliage passed us by as we drove down the intersection. I thought I heard a river flowing in the distance. My thoughts began to drift, being secure in my ability to drive vehicle and knowing the road well. _What if the assassins come back again? No, they wouldn't.....but what if this is an ambush; You don't know who gave her that info! They could be following us right now, you dolt! What if they killed the cheif!? What if they want Inoue and are working for Orochimaru? Stay calm, you'll be fine. Keep thinking thoughts like these and it WILL happen, you idiot! Don't you learn that from all the situations you've been in!?_

"Mr.Ito!" I didn't hear the call, I was so wrapped up in my own thoughts. _I'll have to protect us both if that happens. Stop thinking about it!_

"Hey, Mr.Ito!" Again, it was ignored. _What if they kill MIss Inoue? No. I won't let that happen. But what if I die as welll?_

"OI!!" This time I felt something tug on the sleeve of my shirt. I swore, my thoughts rocketing back to reality as I saw a car headed in the opposite direction we were going. Yanking on the steering wheel, I pulled back into the right lane, ignoring the curses from the driver who just passed us. Sighing, I replied

"Thanks Inoue. If you hadn't done that......." Turning to her. She was looking out the window again, pointing at something, but turned to me as I spoke, her eyes showing a look of curiosity. Following her finger out the window I could see nothing out of the ordinary. I focused my eyes to where she was pointing and soon saw three black dots that were leaping through the trees with a grace that was almost animal like. Chuckling, I focused on the road readjusting my mirrors as I said

"It's just some deer." looking out the left mirror I was currently fixing, to see another car about five or six miles behind us. She pointed again, tugging on my sleeve for the second time. I slowed the car down to see out the window more clearly, and saw a blue streak with yellow eyes speeding headlong for our car. _A Water Dragon ninjutsu!? Damn it, I've gotten careless! _I thought as I upped the gear shift, feeling the engine howl as we sped up. Just in time too, as the dragon blast the back of my car with extreme force, jolting both of us forward in our seats and crushing the rear of my car. I lost control of the steering wheel, my hands shaking with the force of the vibration.

I turned my head and saw Miss Inoue, her eyes wide and her face pale and sweaty with terror,huddled in a ball below the glove box. Also, I saw that one of the black shapes in the woods was readying yet another ninjutsu to use on us. Unbuckling my seat belt,I tried to keep one hand on the steering wheel while with the other I tore off the eye patch on my left eye. I kept my Sharingan focused on the right window while I used my other eye to keep what was left of my car on the road. It was futile; We kept spinning out of control, the vehicle landing in the left side of the road into the forest. Looking out the window I saw the second dragon only a few feet from us, and there was nothing I could do. My Sharingan wasn't able to see the path of the dragon's flight like it usually did.

Using my instincts more than rational thought, I dove into the seat where Miss Inoue was. Grabbing her, I held her close to my body, feeling her shake with fear next to me. In that next instant everything was a blur of water and blue, the only sounds I could hear was the rush of water in my ears and sting of it in my eyes. It felt like we were flying, then we landed hard a mess of bruises and broken limbs and bones on the ground.We groaned out in pain as we kept rolling down the grassy hill, I felt Miss Inoue fall from my grasp and heard her cry out. That cry was broken in midway as I landed underneath the white waves of the river.

*End To Chapter Seven*


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 16, 2009)

OH MAH GAWD. That was awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 16, 2009)

I know, I know. Been too busy playing Ninja Gaiden 2 the 360. Bloody fun it is!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, party boy! Kakashi is gonna become super hero again! Oh yeah! Party boy!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ignoring Fortune here.....

Chapter Eight- Things Get Worse?


*Spoiler*: __ 



_What in the world? What was that?_ I thought, confused. _It couldn't be! That's impossible: A dragon made out of water!?_ Looking up at my front mirror which had a camera installed in it, I just watched on in shock as Mr.Ito's car tumbled onto the left side of the road, going into the forest with a loud crash. Looking at the laptop which was currently seated in the passenger's side, I said

"Ryuuzaki, did you see that?"

The slightly distorted sound of Ryuuzaki's voice came out of the speakers, replying

"Yes, I did. How unusual. So this is what the report talked about when it said "Highly dangerous and unpredictable"......It seems Kakashi has good reason to hide his identity, if he has to go up against foes like this. Although, where he comes from I suppose everyone can do those types of things."

"Hmm.....it seems that way Ryuuzaki." I said thoughtfully. Curious I asked,

"How did you know about all of this information Ryuuzaki? Surely this isn't all in the report, is it?" I heard him chuckle at me, then his drowsy voice answered

"Of course not, Watari. I simply got it from the source: manga."

"Manga Ryuuzaki?" I asked, perturbed.

"Japanese comic books. Apparently they're quite popular here. Also, not only did I find Mr.Hatake's manga but I also found our own."

"Our own manga? Interesting......."

"Yes, apparently Light was Kira all along. I can't believe he fooled me into thinking our Yotsuba Company was the culprit! I'm think I'm starting to get depressed again, Watari......."

"Ryuuzaki, I know this is troubling you, but we must find the Chief."

"Right. Watari, you go ahead and check the Chief's house, he may still be there. I believe the information Miss Inoue received was obviously false. I'll send some police members to back you up later, and don't worry about Kakashi. From what I've read so far, this is nothing compared to what he's been through before. He's probably fine." I sighed as the communications link was cut off, and shut down the laptop, focusing my attention on the road. I was sure the assassins wouldn't target me, and that they were only after Kakashi, but I still drove as carefully as I could, not wanting to draw their attention anyway.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

It was cold in the water, almost numbing my body as I fell in. I have no idea how deep the river was, but I assumed I'd at least gone down a few feet in the car crash. I kicked my legs frantically, trying to find some sense of direction, but the current twisted me around and around. It made me feel like I was stuck in a whirlpool.  _Why is the river so fast and unpredictable? Is it because of the speed the water dragon crashed into it, making it speed up_? I thought, still kicking my legs frantically toward the surface as I realized I was running out of air. My lungs hurt, the pain spreading across my body, and I was not sure I was going to make it. The water was so dark and I could see no light coming from the surface. My arms reached out wildly, each of my muscles straining in protest as I climbed higher and higher, trying to fight off the current that was pulling me down.

I felt my body start to give out, each kick with my legs and every paddle with my arms becoming slower and slower, as my lungs didn't have any more oxygen to give me. Then they just stopped altogether, and I felt myself falling, my world slowly becoming black. My vision was fading, the edges becoming deary and blurry, I struggled to hold on to any slight hope I might have. I kicked my legs one final time, a desperate attempt to end a desperate struggle, and was relieved greatly when my head broke the surface. I only had time for one great gulp of air before my head was pulled back under by the current.

I choked, my lungs spitting out more water and pushed frantically upward with my arms, needing more air. This time, I was able to fight the current for a few seconds. Looking around, I saw the river just ran in a straight line, rocks jutting out from on top of the waves every few seconds or so as I was pulled on top of the water. I was pulled under a third time, but was prepared and managed to come back up as soon as the wave had passed. My arms waving crazily in the water to try and keep me afloat in the monstrous current. I tried to look for any signs of Miss Inoue. Panic rose in my throat, I felt a chill of fear go down my already freezing spine. _What if she's already dead? What if I left her behind or she's too far ahead of me? With the current flowing this fast, its not improbable..._ thoughts like these swam around in my head as I searched desperately for her, my eyes darting to and fro.

_She must be underwater then, damn it! _I thought, taking a great gulp of air and trying to preserve as much as possible in my lungs. Ducking my head underneath the waves, I swiveled my head left and right, trying to find any sign of Miss Inoue. The water under the river was very dark and made it very difficult for me to make out shapes. Luckily, the current was less powerful under the water, allowing me some brief respite. Just then, I noticed a dark shape lying at the bottom of the river bed. It didn't move on its own, only being dragged along by the current. I propelled myself downward, wanting a closer look at the dark and blurry shape below me.

Now I was only a few feet away, and I could see Miss Inoue lying there. Grabbing her limp form by the arm, I kicked upwards. The extra weight made me kick slower than usual and we didn't go as far. I made it just in time, my lungs straining to get oxygen and numbing my body as my head cleared the surface. Holding her deathly cold frame tight against my body, I quickly swam my way to shore. Climbing out of the raging river, my clothes soaking wet as I coughed and spluttered in a desperate attempt to drag the air into my chest,thick chunks of hair plastered to my forehead. I laid Miss Inoue's body next to me as I laid on the ground, my energy nearly spent. Chuckling slightly, I mumbled to myself while looking down the river

"Haa..Haaa..maybe I should be in the Olympics! How..long is this river....anyways?"

Getting myself to a sitting position, I coughed up all the water left in my lungs. Kneeling toward Miss Inoue, I touched her ghostly pale face with my wet hand, leaving a trail of wetness down her right cheek. She was freezing, colder than I felt at the moment. I felt a knot in my stomach. The nausea ripped through my body violently. Putting my hand to her neck, I couldn't feel a pulse and this was when I began to panic.

The knot in my stomach tightened, the guilt cascading down my body in waves. _This isn't good. She must have been in the water too long. Damn it, damn it!_ I thought, leaning my head against her heart. It was very faint and very slow but there was a heartbeat. Okay, so she's not completely dead yet. I sighed, and put my hands behind my head, trying to feel for the tie that undid my mask. To my surprise, I couldn't find it. It probably came off while I was in the river. Oh well, this just makes thing easier for me anyways.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

"Watari what is it?" L's voice resounded through the speakers. My breath came out in shuddered, shaky gasps. I was shaking as I replied back in a queasy and weak voice

"Ryuuzaki it seems that we are too late; The Chief is almost already dead." I heard a gasp come out through the laptop then in an astonished tone L said

"Dead? Are you sure Watari?" I looked down at the chief's body in my arms.The charred remains of his body made it almost impossible to even recognize him. His flesh and clothing, thick with soot and the stench of burnt flesh was horrendous. After brushing away a layer of soot I saw something that looked like a brand on his arm. I gasped, my body convulsing with something between fear and excitement as I managed to croak out

"Ryuuzaki, I just found something incredible on the Chief's body. I'll tell you as soon as I am able. This isn't the right place or time to discuss this matter. Also, the Chief had wrote a letter before he died, something like a journal entry. I have it with me!"

In my left hand I held a lone piece of paper. It was somewhat charred, a corner soaked with blood but I could tell it was indeed the Chief's handwriting. I dropped the body, handing to an ambulance attendant. My thoughts racing, and my heart filled with a combination of pity for Miss Inoue and hope at finding a worthwhile clue that would finally bring those thugs who had done this in for justice. I went into my car, trying to ignore the smoke that stung my eyes and burned my throat as I drove away from the horrible and devastating scene.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XX

_"A job offer?" I mumbled, staring at the advertisement in front of me. In big, bold and colorful letters it read

*Need money? Need it fast? Then look no further than Yotusba Inc.
No experience needed.
Contact Hatori on 727-55-41 for more information.
*

I skimmed through the rest, remembering to make a mental note of the address and phone number for when I got home. I walked down the street, my cane in right hand as always and a smile on my face. When i got home, I was greeted by a grunt from my father and a vigorous and cheery welcome from my mother. Breaking out my mother's bear crushing hug, I gasped out

"Mom, I found a place where I could get a job..... Yotsuba Inc. Sounds good, right?" She put her hand up in a pensive pose, and after a few minutes of hard thinking replied_


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_"I don't know honey. A young attractive girl like you working for them? You know how business men are, always wanting young attractive girls to work for them as secretaries....then next thing ya know.......BAM!! You're in the hospital getting an abortion and fired all in the next few months or so!" she replied back putting on a serious face. I countered with a sad look, pleading

"But Moooom! It's not fair. I HATE it when you guys have to buy me stuff because I don't have money of my own." I heard snort from my father who was reading the paper., Looking over the edge of the paper, his horn rimmed glasses and stern stare peering back at me like daggers he said

"That's because you're so frugal! You never keep any of the holiday cash we gave ya, blowing on that anime stuff and never save any money up! Then when you want ta buy somethin' you keep pleading with us for dough. Kiddo, I think your memory is gettin' worse with your sight!" I sighed, my head in hands, defeated. I heard my mom answer back

"Mmm... its sounds kind of fishy,but I'll let you go." My eyes widened astonished underneath my hands. I gawked

"Really? Yessss........." jumping and punching the air.

"But......." My mom continued, causing me to groan. There's always a "but" with her.

"Only if I can go with you and see if this Yotsuba is as honorable as it sounds."

"Fine, fine. Yeesh..." I mumbled walking back up to my room._

So close... C'mon just a few more seconds. I just need a few more seconds and then... then I'll be able to see you mom. To laugh with you again and tell you how I feel. How I never got apologize for the stupid things I did. But in just a few seconds, I'll be able to correct that now. And Taikoo, you as well. I'm really sorry I never got to apologize to you either. The guilt... it pains me. Very much so, you have no idea. I feel like I'm being ripped to pieces on the inside it hurts so much.

Huh? What's this feeling? I heard a voice but it was too distant and distorted for me to make out the words. I heard it again, this time more urgent and pleading than before. I felt something wet, cold and soft press against my lips. Air poured into my water logged lungs for a second, forcing me to cough out water. After the fit had subsided, my eyes fluttered open for a nanosecond. Some gray, and pale blur was above me but I couldn't make out what it was. My eyes slowly closed again, my lungs not able to get any more air. I felt their cold and wet hands pry open my lips a little, then more air came into my lungs. I coughed out a couple more dregs of water, then I felt something on my chest. After a few seconds, the pressure on my chest became less and I heard a voice say

"Damn it...not.....enough.......heart....isn't ..functi-.....I'll........to. it...again!"

Again that same wet feeling on my lips, then a rush of air into my lungs. This time it was very long, much longer than the previous two had been. My eyes shot wide open. Mr.Ito was bent over my body, his one eye open, and his mouth on mine. His onyx eye locking onto mine. He quickly pulled away, his face flushing pink as he said

"Phew, good thing that worked. I thought it would've been too late by the time....W-what? What is it?" I just stared at him, the blood rushing to my face as took I in his handsome features. His face was the nicest face I had ever seen:The scar on his left eye not detracting a single bit from its beauty. His nose was small and round, matching his pink lips perfectly. If one of the angels had dropped from heaven and had a baby here on Earth, this would definitely be their offspring! I looked at him, just staring back at me with a confused look on his face. My brain turned to mush and there was only one thought I could think at that moment.

_So...is this what love feels like?_

*End To Chapter Eight*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh hohoho... love? Oh la la...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> -_- You like Sasuke... and... he's pretty much almost obsessed with Naruto... do you see how many openings to.... stories... there are there?



-__-

If you even start with the yaoi shit, you'll regret it. Its revolting and wrong.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 18, 2009)

What she said. /\/\


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 19, 2009)

lol chap yet???


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 19, 2009)

N way. I'm still trying to think of how I can string this all together. Don't expect one for a while but I DO have a small KakashiXOC oneshot coming sooner or later. After that's done, I'll get this one up and running ASAP,alright? I want to finish that one first since its so short and only one chapter long.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 19, 2009)

Some good stuff (if not painful) here my friend. I like it!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, good to see lots of people like it. Of course it wouldn't be half as good without my beta's (Saphri's) help and guidance.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 28, 2009)

chap yet????????? its been awhile.............


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 28, 2009)

No my beta's taking a while to get back to me and I haven't even gotten close to finishing it yet anyways.........


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 29, 2009)

aww..................


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2009)

Agh, to hell with it!

Chapter Nine- Hypnosis


*Spoiler*: __ 



I got to my feet, trying to ignore the feelings that just permeated my stomach. I was a little wobbly, but nothing was broken and no glass shards were embedded in my skin. My clothes were torn in places, many small holes in the back of my shirt along with some small cuts. It was also cold from the water, the sun doing little to restore any warmth. Mr.Ito looked like he wasn't much better, red blotches staining the white of his shirt and his forehead had a deep cut on it. He was hunched over, panting but still looking in my direction with his one eye. I walked over to him, asking

"Are you okay?" He nodded at me,replying

"I'm fine. Please don't worry about me. I know the area around here, well sort of. We have to find the Chief!" I nodded, panic rose in my heart at the thought of my father being killed. Straightening up, Mr.Ito pointed to a shallow glade of trees, saying

"If we walk there, eventually we'll come out in your neighborhood." I looked quizzically at him, asking

"How do you know I live near here?" He chuckled, replying

"Because, back when I was a rookie, I had to help the Chief figure out many small crimes in your area. Plus, I was at yo---" He stopped speaking, and coughed into his hand. Something about that struck me as suspicious, but I let it slide. For now anyways. We had more pressing matters to deal with. I followed him into the trees, my arms periodically moving to stop branches from swinging into my face. After what seemed like an eternity, we were out of the forest and onto a sidewalk leading to my neighborhood. My arms had gotten even more scratched up from the thorns and needles on the trees. Seeing smoke over near where my house was, my heart leaped into my throat, my thoughts getting darker and more despairing by the minute. I grabbed Mr.Ito's hand, pulling him along as I ran frantically toward my house.

Or, I saw as I came closer, the charred and scorched debris of what used to be my house. Firefighters were there, their hoses waving frantically to and fro, trying to contain the blaze. I stood there frozen, my heart felt as if it was pierced by a lance. As the smoke cleared, I saw that my house was no longer standing, just a big patch of black on our lot. Tears stinging at my eyes, but I held them back, trying to calm myself. I sighed to myself thinking Is Dad hurt? Could he have been caught in the fire? God no.......

I saw someone come up to us, an old man with graying hair and glasses. He looked at Mr.Ito for a second, then at me. His eyes showed the most sincere look of pity It was almost sickening as he said

"Miss Inoue.....I am so sorry to tell you this, but I'm afraid you must know." My throat seemed to dry up, and I weakly mumbled

"K-know what?" The old man looked at me sadly, and replied

"Your father is dead. We found his body this morning." My eyes widened in shock, and my body felt as if I had been doused with cold water I felt like I had took a huge blow to the stomach. N-no, it can't be! He's lying..... Clearing my throat and trying to remain calm, I asked

"How do you know? Are you with the police?" He nodded, answering

"Yes, I worked with your father. I was the one who found his body." My body shook, the realization hitting me like a punch in the stomach. My breath came in ragged gasps, and I felt tears flow down my face. Wiping the tears from my eyes, I asked

"H-how did....it happen?" The old man replied

"I don't know. Your father left us a letter explaining the incident, but we have been unable to examine it yet. The CSI team was angry that we tampered with the body, and took the note.We'll tell you as soon as I have more information, Miss Inoue." I nodded, anger rising in my heart. Grief soon weighted it down and I had to do everything I could to control the sobs coming out of my throat. Even though I wanted to just flat out bawl like a two year old right there, I kept it in check: It wasn't the proper place to do it. Tears continued to flow out of my eyes, though, my body trembling like I was cold. The old man coughed, so I looked u pat him, his small head blurry through the seemingly never ending veil of tears. He said

"I know this may not be the best time to discuss this,Inoue.......but this was your only home right? You have no other apartments or anywhere else you could go if something like this happened? No living relatives nearby?" I shook my head, sniffles coming out of my body every so often. First Mother and now Father have died....and I'm all alone now. Why? I nearly gasped out loud with grief, the tears pouring down my face again. What a mess I must look to Mr.Ito and the old man!  

"I think seeing as you are the police chief's daughter, we can allow you usage of the hotel that we use for our own investigations. Of course, there will rules put in place so you don't go leaking information." I nodded, the tears still flowing, content with the answer. The old man stopped looking at me, then turned to Mr.Ito and said

"Mr.Ito, if you would....I have a very urgent matter to discuss with you." Leading him away from the firefighters, and the remains of my house. I sighed, not knowing where to go now. I guess it'd be best if I went to the hotel for now. With that thought in my mind, I walked away from the ruins of my house, not wanting to look at it. The sight of it making me sick to my stomach.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

"What is it you wish to speak to me about?" I asked the old man, curious about his intentions. He smiled, replying

"It would seem L would like it if you'd join our Task Force. You'd be a very valuable asset, and with your skills we could catch the culprits behind this twice as quickly!" I nodded, thoughtfully musing this over for a minute. If I was in the task force, I'd have a chance to work with L. With the two of us, we'd be unstoppable even if we were facing against Orochimaru. And, I thought looking at where I saw Miss Inoue walking away, I'd be able to help Miss Inoue twice as fast then if I did it on my own. Guilt flared in my heart at the sight of Miss Inoue. She looked so forlorn and lost.... Her mother was killed three years ago. She was raped a few months ago, and the guy was proven innocent..... She got booted out of a job and is now unemployed. Her father just died because of Orochimaru and her house has just burned down, leaving her homeless. _It was partly my fault,too.......If I had never taken that mission three years ago with Jiraya.....Damn it all!_ An odd medley of feelings permeated my stomach. Unwanted memories of my own father, before he took his life, went flashing through my mind. 

Turning my attention back to L's assistant I replied,

"I would be honored to work on the task force with L. When do I start?" He smiled at me, saying

"But I thought you were going on a vacation? At least that's what Matsura said...." Looking back to where Miss Inoue was a speck of black on the road, I answered

"I've changed my mind." Sighing, the old man nodded, handing me a slip of paper. Walking away he said,

"Use that to find the hotel. Come see us when you're ready. At least try and get a few days rest, Kakashi. Now, I'd better go." I nodded, watching the old man get into his car and drove off. _He called me by my first name!? Damn you, L! He must've leaked it......Not good. Hopefully it was only to the old man, but if not.....Dammit!! Going to have to watch him when I get on the taskforce. I REALLY hope L's on my side. _

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

After I had gotten far enough away, I put my head in my hands,sobbing with grief. Why? Why is life like this? You have it all and then....BAM! It gets taken away in an instant....Sobs racked my body and I shuddered, sitting there alone on the cold sidewalk. I stopped crying and stood up when I saw headlights rear up next to me. My body tensed, as I saw a man walk out of the car. He had very pale skin with long dark hair, making him look almost ill. He looked familiar, but I couldn't place it. He smiled, staring at me with coal black eyes. I shuddered: Something about him just felt different. I felt like a rabbit staring into the mouth of a hungry snake. Then it struck me; He was the guy from the courthouse! Looking at me hungrily, the man said


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_
"Why if it isn't little Inoue! It's been a while, my child......." Shuddering with fear, I stuttered

"W-what are you h-here for?" Frowning he replied,

"I heard what happened to your father; How tragic." I nodded, backing away slowly. My legs wanted to run but couldn't: I felt like I was paralyzed. Did he do that? How? Putting one of his slender white hands on my chin, he tipped my face so it was looking into his eyes. I saw that they weren't really black: That was just a mistake I had made thanks to my sight. They were a deep yellow color, with thin slits for pupils in the middle. As I stared into them, I felt old memories well up from the depths of my mind: Memories I had tried to forget.

"Wow, its so big!" I mumbled, looking around the building of Yotsuba Co. A tall man standing next to my mother nodded, replying

"Yes, it is. I am your escort. If you would please follow me...." We both followed the man, my eyes darting around the place with interest. Not long after, we stopped at a big wooden door. My heart jumped into my throat, and my legs were shaking. He led us into a big room, with eight people sitting around a very large and ornate table. One of the men stood up, staring right at me with his cold and lifeless eyes. He said in a calm voice

"So you are Inoue, here for the job interview?" Gulping, I nodded squeaking out

"Y-yes I am." The man replied still in that emotionless tone

"Do you have a resume?" I nodded, taking a small white paper out of my pocket, and handing it to one of the men seated before me. They all looked at it, some nodding and some shaking their heads in disapproval. One man, the one with the pale face, seemed to be staring at my resume extensively, as if he were searching for something in particular. Passing it to the leader, he also looked it over. I was just standing there, shaking my knees knocking every so often: It seemed he took a very long time to finish going over my resume than the others. He said,

"Inoue Kagayaki, a twenty-two year old Japanese-American. Going by your resume, you seem to have a knack for memorization. It also says here, you hope to be able to work in the police force one day. Now that I think about it, isn't your father a member of the police?" I nodded, gulping again as I said


"Y-yes. He's trying very hard to get a p-promotion to c-chief of police someday....." He chuckled, replying

"A very honorable line of work. I have a few questions I want to ask you, if you don't mind Miss Inoue." He continued,

"But before I ask the questions, we would like it that your mother leave for a little while. Confidentiality matters and all that......." My mother nodded, giving me a quick peck on the cheek and leaving me alone with the eight businessmen. One of them nodded, and the man with the place face stood up, grinning with a sadistic smile. I didn't like that smile; It had severe undertones behind it. He was behind me before I even had time to turn around, his hand around my neck, crushing it.

He looked into my eyes, muttering

"Yes, this is it! This is the one!" The one? What was he talking about? I had no time to contemplate any of this, as one of his colleagues replied

"Finally, now you can start finishing our part of the bargain." Confusion flickered across my features, as I saw him take out a black notebook. Grinning at me, he put a pen to the notebook saying

"Now all I need to do is exterminate them both, right?" The leader of the group nodded, and my stomach felt like it was weighed down. What was going on here? Taking a deep breath, and gasping out

"W-what are you....going t-to do?" The white skinned man chuckled, his grip on me loosening a bit. He replied

"It's all very simple. You're going to pretend to work for me, but in actuality...." He paused, looking to one of his superiors. They nodded, and he continued

"We are going to use you for a little.........experiment. Your quite a special little child,you know that? We need your parents out of the way,so we won't be....bothered."" I had a puzzled look on my face, so he asked

"You don't know about it?"

"Know....a-about...what?" Chuckling evilly, he replied

"About the famed Inoue clan's legacy?"

"N-no......"_

The memories stopped there, my mind feeling blank. I was standing in a dark, empty space. I can't remember anything. Who am I? What am I doing here? A pair of magnetized yellow snake eyes appeared before me. I wasn't frightened though, as I then remembered that these eyes belonged to a friend. The eyes spoke

"Inoue, can I ask you to do something for me?" I stepped next to the eyes, replying

"What is it, Master?" He chuckled, muttering

"That's a good girl, Inoue. Seems the jutsu I put on you three years ago is working fine." I nodded absentmindedly, not having the slightest clue what he was talking about. Who was Inoue? Me, I guess? Continuing, the voice said

"I want you to get some files for me. Files on the secret police task force. It would make me very happy if you'd do this for me, little Inoue." I nodded, replying back

"And when I get them?"

"Bring them to me as soon as you can! You'll know where to go." The eyes dissipated into the blackness.

"Oh, and before I forget......." The blackness began dissolving, showing me a sidewalk with a road next to it. I nodded, waiting for more instructions. The voice boomed out of nowhere,

"Beware of the silver haired man. He is trying to trick you, deceive you! He will make you try and stray from your mission. Remember, the only thing that matters is getting those papers as soon as possible. Nothing else!!" Looking up at the pink and purple tinted sky, I replied back

"Get the papers as soon as possible. And beware the silver haired man with the scar. Got it Master."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 9, 2009)

Kaka: For some reason... I want to kill Orochimaru...
Same here... except I want to also kick his ass...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, they both do but...Inoue is rather ill equipped at the mom.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 10, 2009)

i wanna kill orochimaru too!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2009)

Doesn't anyone want to?

Aww... Inoue isn't set yet? Hmm... Tsunade! Heal her!
Tsu: .... pay me..
Debts again?
tsu: ... maybe...


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 12, 2009)

lol, MF. Well, no update but I DID fix ch9 a little bit.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 13, 2009)

awww........


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry about this,but I hope to have chapter ten out sooner or later. I was grounded for a week, and I have school coming on Thurs.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 5, 2009)

I have school on tuesday......>.<


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 6, 2009)

I started Wednesday from two weeks ago.


----------



## kakashiloverxxx (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm addicted to this fic now!! >w<


----------



## Liquid Sun (Sep 8, 2009)

Who isn't? It's awesome!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 9, 2009)

Seriously? Glad you guys think so. I also have it up on FF.net too.......


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 9, 2009)

next chap anytime soon???????


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 11, 2009)

awww.........


----------



## Liquid Sun (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh...well it's worth the wait.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I apologize for how long its going to take. My mental health has been a little..........off these past couple months.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2009)

*Mental Health you say?

... so? Do you realize how freakin' off I am my entire life? Then again... it's been my whole life and you're going through just a few months...
inner: You're used to it.
Shut up.*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 28, 2010)

Argh, I'm going to be starting this whole thing over from scratch. with my new writing skills it'll turn out a lot better, hopefully. I suggest if you like this version you should make a backup copy as I'm gonna be deleting the one on here and Ff.net shortly.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 30, 2011)

...

....

I can't.. stop...laughing... 

OMG...I actually wrote this two years ago!?!?!

OMG...

Well, I'm in the process of making a new one, just as I said I would.



I'm saving the old one for teh lulz now. OMg...

LOL ch6 was sooo kinky...I feel like such a perv. reading this now.


----------

